# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers >  Avez vous dj recu une gifle ?

## Nako_lito

Bonjour a tous, 

Alors que l'ducation rentre de plus en plus au coeur des dbats, que les jeunes deviennent soit disant de plus en plus turbulents, se permettent de plus en plus de choses.
Que les enseignants n'ont plus le droit de "tenir" les enfant a l'cole et ds le moindre petit drapage (gifle, tirage d'oreille, brimade ...) des parents qui portent plaintes pour abus d'autorits contre le ministre de l'ducation, je voudrais connaitre votre avis sur l'ducation dite traditionnelle et sur celle que vous avez reu quand vous tiez jeunes (ou plus jeunes).

Pour ma part, je ne suis absolument pas partisan de la violence (a tout les niveaux, que a aille de la simple gifle au rouage de coup quotidien) faite sur un enfant.
Je suis ok avec la rpartie classique du "oui, mais une claque, a a jamais tu personne". Certes, mais l'impact que cela a sur l'enfant au niveau psychologique n'est pas quantifiable, et malheureusement quand ce n'est pas quantifiable, c'est gnralement cart des statistiques, a tord.

Je rajouterai  a une dmonstration par l'absurde :

- Si jte pte les deux jambes avec une barre a mine, a te tueras pas non plus. Par contre, a risque de faire mal.

Notre culture, nos moeurs, nos idaux profondment ancrs dans nos esprits, faonn par des philosophes en tout genre parlant des enfants comme tant des dmons jouent un rle primordial dans l'ducation qu'on retransmet a nos cher chrubins.

Socrate a dit : 



> Nos jeunes aiment le luxe, ont de mauvaises manires, se moquent de lautorit et nont aucun respect pour lge.  notre poque, les enfants sont des tyrans.


Comment voulez vous qu'avec ce genre de penses, une galit puisse tre pose entre l'enfant et ses parents, l'enfant et ses contacts dans le monde.

On dit gnralement que l'enfant a parole d'or, mais quand on constate l'tendu d'un dsastre tel que celui de l'affaire Outreau remet bien cela en question. Par ce que, qu'en ressort il de l'histoire au final ?
Des gens incarcr a tord par *la faute d'enfants* qui ont menti a la justice.
Sauf que tous les experts de l'enfance sont d'accords, les faits rapports par les enfants tel qu'ils l'ont ts ne sont "inventables" par des mmes de cet age l. La prcision avec laquelle ils ont dcris les scne tout a ne laisse aucun doute possible.

J'estime qu'il faut briser ce rapport qu'il y a entre l'enfant et l'adulte, ce rapport de domination (mme si ce n'est pas une domination ngative). Le fait de hirarchiser les gens vis a vis de l'enfant est une trs mauvaise ide.

Il faut expliquer, prendre le temps d'expliquer les choses a l'enfant.
"oui, il y a des personne que tu dois couter, et quand elles te disent quelque chose, tu le fais". mais il ne faut pas s'arrter a un simple "non, je veux pas jouer avec toi". mme si a prend 2 min de plus, on peut quand mme prendre le temps d'expliquer pourquoi on ne veut pas jouer (fatigue, choses importante a faire ...) l'enfant comprendra. 
L'enfant comprend toujours quand on lui explique les choses posment. 
Il ne faut pas les considrer comme des attards qui n'ont aucune notions de rien dans la vie. Ils prennent conscience de choses de leur niveau, de leur ge.

Je joins quelque liens qu'il serait judicieux de lire pour sa propre culture et peu tre pour une prise de conscience.

Les enfants gats, un sujet de plainte immmorial

La notation

Campagne de pub sur "la claque"

La fessee non assimilee a un delit

Comment le parent reporte ses souffrances sur l'enfant

Bienvenue a Gattaca

Un instit dcolle l'oreille d'un enfant

stress des enfants

je sens que ce sujet va faire valser, donc je demanderai d'viter le troll intempestif et non constructif (hahaha, c'est moi qui dit a ^^)

----------


## bizet

Salut

Deux questions : 
 - As tu des enfants?

- Que prones-tu quand un enfant "provoque" ces parents pour en chercher les limites ??

----------


## Golgotha

Bon, je me quote pour commenc  ::D: 




> Si j'avais eu que des claques... moi j'ai eu droit au vieux coup de martinet, et sur la peau nu directement stp 
> 
> Pour moi, la mre doit savoir donner des claques quand il le faut, je n'ai jamais entendu de ce que tu parle  propose de l'oreille mais si c'est vridique, a sera une bonne fess alors... le principe est que si tu fait une connerie, la mre  une autorit et doit pouvoir l'exerc.
> 
> Le pre pour moi ne doit pas frapper, il doit se faire respect, pas besoin de lever la main pour le pre a mon avis, et la force n'est pas la mme.
> 
> Je ne suis pas d'accord avec toi pour dire que un enfant  les mmes droits qu'un adulte, dsol.. l'enfant vie et mange grce  ces parents, il leur doit tout et doit les respecter. (Si on se rfre  ce que tu dit, alors les parents peuvent aussi mettre leurs enfant  la porte ? vu que l'enfant est considr comme un adulte.)
> 
> Franchement, c'est pas demains la veille qu'un enfant fera la loi chez moi, c'est pas  8, 12 ou 15 ans que tu connais quelques chose  la vie.


Et je vais rpondre  quelques propos.

Dj je ne suis videment pas du tout pour la violence sur les enfants, et je suis pour le respect mutuel des parents et des enfants.

Quand l'enfant fait quelques chose de mal, que doit on faire ?

Je continue sur mon exprience, un jour j'ai mordu un autre enfant, et ma mre  eu une raction tout  fait adapt je pense, elle m'a mordu pour me montr ce que j'avais fait, ce n'est pas de la violence, c'est de l'ducation, la plus pure puisque de ce fait je n'ai jamais eu envie de re-mordre un autre camarade, sachant ce que a faisait.

A la limite.. pourquoi pas, plus de baffe, a ne me gne pas plus que a mais derrire il faut tre strict quand l'enfant fait n'importe quoi, ce c'est pas un adulte ! cela veux dire qu'il confie le soin  ces parents de lui donner des limites, si ces limites n'existe pas ou peu, alors tout est possible... impos des rgle c'est le fondement de l'ducation, et c'est aussi ce qui permet  l'enfant de se construire.

Quand tu parle de "quantifiable", j'ai eu beaucoup plus de mal  accepter le divorce de mes parents que les coups (tous justifis). Pour l'enfant, comment on quantifie la mort d'un parent ou d'un proche ? a arrive, c'est comme a.

Quand un enfant fait une btise, il comprends tout  fait la punition. Moi personnellement j'e n'ai aucun problme avec a, j'ai eu des claque mrit, des punition mrit.

Un parent doit avoir une ligne de conduite claire et sans changement, j'ai eu des claques mais j'ai eu aussi normment d'amour quand il le fallait, j'ai eu aussi des rcompenses quand j'tait srieux, c'est un tout en fait. Les parents doivent avoir une parole srieuse, ne pas dire des choses dans le vide par exemple, donner un bon exemple.

Je suis entirement pour le respect parent-enfant, mais les parents ont une tche important  accomplire, ils doivent vraiment montrer aux enfants ce qui est bien et mal, ce qu'on peu faire et ne pas faire. La fess est un moyen de donner une punition, comme un autre, et ne doit tre employ que pour a de faon responsable.

----------


## xelab

> Pour moi, la mre doit savoir donner des claques quand il le faut
> [...]
> Le pre pour moi ne doit pas frapper


 ::calim2::   ::aie:: 
Eh bien, le dbat vole haut ici...

----------


## Nako_lito

Je n'ai pas d'enfant, j'ai pas encore vraiment l'age du haut de mes 25 piges, et je vois donc venir le flot de commentaire aussi inutile que la question initiale c'est pourquoi je vais m'empresser de rtorquer : es tu politicien ou mdecin ou chercheur ? Est ce que cela te prive de donner un avis et d'tudier le sujet quand on te pose une question ?
Ma soeur a eu sa fille voila maintenant bientt 4 ans, elle a choisi une ducation "alternative", et j'change bcp avec elle quand elle est l. Elle me fait dcouvrir de nouvelles choses que l'ducation traditionnelle ne vas surtout pas mettre en avant pour montrer qu'une autre forme d'ducation existe et qu'en plus elle pourrait tre bnfique pour les enfants.

Premire question rpondue (mme si c'est fait de manire un peu virulente :/ scuse)

deuxime question : 
qu'entends tu par "provoquer" ? sortir un flingue et demander qui fait la loi ou alors faire un truc, le parent dit d'arrter, l'enfant recommence, le parent sagace et redit darrter, l'enfant recommence et l c'est la boulette ?

Dans le premier cas, c'est effectivement dur de mettre un limite sous risque de prendre une balle dans la tte, 
dans le second cas, je rpondrais que si le parent avait prit la peine d'expliquer que jouer avec les assiettes en porcelaine bi centenaire ses anctre c'est risquer de les casser et que du coup on perd un trsor familial, l'enfant aurait arrt, ou plutt que de le laisser avec lassiette jusqu ce qu'elle se pte pour au final pouvoir mettre la tarte tant attendue, il avait simplement retir lassiette des mains en expliquant le pourquoi du comment, a aurait pu viter une catastrophe et une assiette casse.

Evidemment, un gamin qui n'a eu aucun cadrage depuis sa naissance, tu pourras lui expliquer 500x pourquoi il comprendra pas, mais si il a t habitu a avoir une explication, il arrtera de lui mme sans jamais rien cass (ou trs peu).
Un enfant test, il test tout, que ce soit physique ou psychologique, c'est dans sa nature, c'est essentiel a son apprentissage. a ne veut pas pour autant dire qu'il fait a dans le seul but d'emm***er ses parents.

Un enfant ragis a tous les stimulis qui lui sont pass sous le nez. Un adulte qui l'engueule ou autre, il ragira, certain prendrons a pour de l'insolence, d'autre pour une forme d'entre en conflit, d'autre comprendrons simplement que mme les enfant n'aiment pas se faire gueuler dessus.
Si le gamin ne ragis plus au ordres impratif btes et mchants, c'est qu'a moment donn, il est pass dans le stade de soumission.

----------


## Nako_lito

> Bon, je me quote pour commenc 
> Dj je ne suis videment pas du tout pour la violence sur les enfants, et je suis pour le respect mutuel des parents et des enfants.


Tu te contredis l :/

tu mets : 


> l'enfant vie et mange grce  ces parents, il leur doit tout et doit les respecter.


Il y a donc un rapport qui existe, et c'est pas un rapport galitaire puisque l'enfait *DOIT* qqc a ses parents du fait que ces deux l l'ai concu (a la base, l'enfant n'a rien demand, alors je vois pas pourquoi on lui imposerai de rendre des compte a ses parents)




> Quand l'enfant fait quelques chose de mal, que doit on faire ?


Dfinit le bien et le mal.
L'ordre et la moral collective donc ?
Mais pour un enfant de 4 ans, les paroles/actes des parents sont divines a ses yeux. Il se forge la dessus et sa morale se construit sur ce point l. Il va forger sa "normalit" sur les actes/paroles de ses parents.
Un enfant qui voit son pre foutre une rouste a sa mre, revenir torch 6 soirs par semaine et qui lui fout des coups de ceinture dans le dos par ce qu'il est pas content va trouver a normal.
Donc plus tard, pour lui, il ne sera pas anormal de picoler tous les soirs de la semaine et traiter sa femme comme la dernire des morues.

La normalit est un terme trs relatif. Tu as une normalit trs lointaine de la mienne sur les enfants par ce que ton ducation a du tre diffrente de la mienne. Pas sur tous les points, ou par ce que tu n'a peu tre pas eu l'occasion de voire autre chose. Je ne sais pas.

Pour la fesse, la gifle, le martinet etc, on en reviens a un sujet plus "adulte", qui est trs simple : un tre humain a t frapp.

Si a partir de l, vous voyez "non pas un tre humain, un enfant... nuance" a va tre chaud d'avoir raison sur bcp de points  ::D: 




> Quand un enfant fait une btise, il comprends tout  fait la punition.


Les punitions doivent tre obligatoirement physique pour que l'enfant comprenne ?

----------


## lola06

> Je n'ai pas d'enfant, j'ai pas encore vraiment l'age du haut de mes 25 piges


Pourquoi tu n'aurai pas l'ge d'avoir des enfants ? 




> et je vois donc venir le flot de commentaire aussi inutile que la question initiale c'est pourquoi je vais m'empresser de rtorquer : es tu politicien ou mdecin ou chercheur ? Est ce que cela te prive de donner un avis et d'tudier le sujet quand on te pose une question ?


Je suis d'accord cela ne t'empche pas dmettre un avis mais tu ne peux pas nier que le fait de ne pas en avoir t'empche une certaine vision du problme.

----------


## Nako_lito

> Citation:
> Envoy par Nako_lito  
> Je n'ai pas d'enfant, j'ai pas encore vraiment l'age du haut de mes 25 piges
> Pourquoi tu n'aurai pas l'ge d'avoir des enfants ? 
> 
> Citation:
> Envoy par Nako_lito  
> et je vois donc venir le flot de commentaire aussi inutile que la question initiale c'est pourquoi je vais m'empresser de rtorquer : es tu politicien ou mdecin ou chercheur ? Est ce que cela te prive de donner un avis et d'tudier le sujet quand on te pose une question ?
> Je suis d'accord cela ne t'empche pas dmettre un avis mais tu ne peux pas nier que le fait de ne pas en avoir t'empche une certaine vision du problme.


1re vague de commentaire inutile et non constructif.

L n'est pas le problme. Je ne dis pas que je serai un pre exemplaire et que je ne faillerai jamais, que mon enfant (si j'en ai, si je peux en avoir (a aussi a rentre en compte :/)) atteindra sa majorit sans jamais avoir reu un coup, mais surtout arrtez avec cette fixette sur le fait que seul les parents peuvent mettre un avis sur l'ducation. a prouve juste a quel point vous tes en manque d'argument sur ce sujet et que vous ne chercherez sans doute mme pas a essayer de comprendre une autre forme d'ducation. 
Donnez moi autre chose que du "t'as des mmes ? non, alors comment tu peux en parler". 

Par piti.

Et pour rpondre a ta question, je n'ai pas encore de gamin par ce que a se concoit a deux, que j'ai pas de copine pour le moment et que j'ai encore pleins de choses a faire avant de vouloir me poser pour une vie de famille.

----------


## lola06

> 1re vague de commentaire inutile et non constructif.
> 
> L n'est pas le problme. Je ne dis pas que je serai un pre exemplaire et que je ne faillerai jamais, que mon enfant (si j'en ai, si je peux en avoir (a aussi a rentre en compte :/)) atteindra sa majorit sans jamais avoir reu un coup, mais surtout arrtez avec cette fixette sur le fait que seul les parents peuvent mettre un avis sur l'ducation. a prouve juste a quel point vous tes en manque d'argument sur ce sujet et que vous ne chercherez sans doute mme pas a essayer de comprendre une autre forme d'ducation. 
> Donnez moi autre chose que du "t'as des mmes ? non, alors comment tu peux en parler".


Tu n'as pas bien lu ce que j'ai crit. Je n'ai jamais dit que tu ne pouvais pas en parler mais qu'il te manquait une vision que tu n'auras qu'une fois pre.
Pour information je n'ai pas d'enfants, je me permet d'avoir un avis mais je sais trs bien qu'une fois que j'aurai des enfants il y a de fortes raisons que ma vision change.
Rien  voir avec le fait que tu sera un pre exemplaire (qu'est ce qu'un pre exemplaire dj ?) ou non.




> Et pour rpondre a ta question, je n'ai pas encore de gamin par ce que a se concoit a deux, que j'ai pas de copine pour le moment et que j'ai encore pleins de choses a faire avant de vouloir me poser pour une vie de famille.


Donc le fait de ne pas avoir d'enfants n'a rien  voir avec ton age mais plutt avec ton choix de vie (que je respecte). Ce qui m'nerve ce sont les personnes qui permettent de juger  quel ge on doit avoir des enfants ou non. Je voulais donc clarifier a  :;):

----------


## Nako_lito

Je ne me permettrai pas de dfinir a quel age on DOIT avoir des enfants. C'est ridicule et inutile. Surtout, a ne rentre en aucun cas dans la perception qu'on se fait de l'ducation. Cette vision l, on l'acquire justement avant, et c'est sur ce point je pense qu'il est important de noter qu'il faut se fixer une rgle de conduite sur le comment je vais duquer mon enfant AVANT de le concevoir.

----------


## Jon Shannow

Si je peux me permettre de donner mon avis, en tant qu'enfant difficile, colreux et ... fragile (os de verre), pour mon pre ce ne fut pas vident, mais j'ai eu droit  des gifles parfaitement mrites, et je ne m'en porte pas plus mal.

Ensuite, en tant que pre d'une fille qui a 28 ans aujourd'hui et  qui j'ai du donn 1 gifle, 1 fois ! ( elle en a reu un peu plus de la part de sa mre !  ::mouarf:: ).

Enfin comme, spectateur des jeunes-enfants et des parents d'aujourd'hui, car ma femme est assistante maternelle.

D'abord, une gifle mrite ne fait pas de mal. Une bonne fesse non plus, surtout quand il y a des couches  :;): , mais a calme le gamin aussitt.

Toutefois, ma femme a une attitude trs diffrente avec les petits "monstres" qu'elle gardent. A 2 ans, 2 ans et demi, comme ils n'ont reu aucune ducation correcte de la part de leurs parents (compltement  l'ouest), ces jeunes tyrans se considrent comme les rois du monde, pour qui le refus est inadmissible. Quand un de ces chrubins piquent une crise suite  un refus, ma femme les isolent dans un placard (pas dans le noir, et pas clos). Ils sont autoriss  revenir quand ils sont calms. He, bien  vertu de l'autorit, ces petits se calment trs rapidement...  ::mouarf:: 

Je ne ferais ni l'loge, ni la diabolisation des chtiments corporels, je pense que c'est  chacun de faire comme il veut. Par contre, je pense qu'il est indispensable que les parents aient de l'autorit sur leurs enfants. Qu'ils lui imposent des rgles, et posent des limites et qu'ils s'y tiennent. 
Entre des parents et des enfants, c'est une lutte perptuelle pour le pouvoir. A chaque victoire de l'enfant, c'est un peu de son ducation qui fout le camp. Quand je vois comment des enfants commandent aux parents (il suffit d'aller dans un super march un samedi), je sais dj que le gamin est perdu. Et sans ducation, pas de vie sociale future...

----------


## lola06

Sinon pour en revenir au sujet, j'ai dj eu 2 gifles tant "enfant", une dont je ne me souviens absolument pas, ce sont plus mes parents qui en sont traumatiss que moi mme si c'tait justifi. Une que je trouvais injuste  mon adolescence (mais bon c'tait l'adolescence alors tout tait injuste).

Mes parents n'ont eu aucun mal  me mettre des limites et  m'inculquer leurs valeurs sans pour autant en venir  la violence automatique (verbale ou physique).

Je pense qu'il est plus facile de faire comprendre quelque chose  un enfant par la parole que par les actes. Et si vraiment il faut en arriver  une punition alors lui retirer quelque chose (pendant un temps) pour essayer de lui faire comprendre que chaque acte a une consquence.

Je pense aussi que l'ducation d'un enfant vient aussi avec sa personnalit, en effet mme dans des familles nombreuses il peut y avoir diffrentes ducations.

----------


## tigunn

> [...]il faut se fixer une rgle de conduite sur le comment je vais duquer mon enfant AVANT de le concevoir.


Illusoire, 
D'aprs mes observations, bases sur une analyse comportementale de tous les moutards que j'ai croiss (et non adopts, ou conus), et celles des autres membres de ce forum ayant rpondu, les rgles doivent se plier  l'exprience.
Donc, on s'adapte ou abandonne.

----------


## Billette

On a tous de trs bonnes ides sur ce que l'on va faire ou pas en matire d'ducation avant d'avoir des enfants.

Je peux te ganrantir que ca change quand ils montrent le bout du nez.
Je l'ai vcu et je vois aussi beaucoup de copains, qui ne tarissaient pas de conseil quand  l'ducation des enfants, qui font exactement le contraire maintenant qu'ils en ont...

Je pense qu'il n'y a pas de recette miracle. Tout dpend de la faon dont on a t soi-mme duqu, de la "mode" (difficile de faire ce qu'aucun autre parent ne fait) et surtout du caractre respectif des parents et des enfants.

Perso j'ai 2 enfants. la premire a bientot 18 ans et a du prendre moins de 10 claques dans sa vie. Le deuxime,  presque 14 ans, n'en a jamais eu.
Pas le mme caractre. 
La premire m'affronte , le deuxime comprend la limite au seul froncement du sourcil. Ca ne veut pas dire qu'il ne teste pas mais qu'il "arrte" plus vite.

Aprs chacun fait ce qu'il peut et non ce qu'il veut....

----------


## Nako_lito

J'ai vraiment bcp de mal a accepter le "justifi".

Rien ne justifie d'un coup ou d'une atteinte verbale que ce soit pour un adulte ou un enfant (encore moins un enfant ou le discernement de qqc provoqu par ses parents est absolument hors de propos et ne sera jamais remis en cause. La preuve est que vous trouviez normal que vos parents vous ai corrig physiquement quand la situation le "justifiait")

Accepteriez vous sans rechinier de recevoir une punition de la part d'une autorit hirarchique sous prtexte que vous avez faut ?
Bien sur que non. Mais dans le cas de l'enfant, on juge que cela fait parti de l'ducation donc on peut tout se permettre vu que c'est pour son bien.

----------


## Nako_lito

> Je pense qu'il n'y a pas de recette miracle. Tout dpend de la faon dont on a t soi-mme duqu, de la "mode" (difficile de faire ce qu'aucun autre parent ne fait) et surtout du caractre respectif des parents et des enfants.


Voila que la mode se mle a l'ducation ... quel monde.

On ne suis pas une ducation par ce qu'elle est a la mode, on la suit par ce qu'on pense qu'elle sera bnfique a l'enfant.

Ensuite, pour tout mes opposant (pour le moment, aucun forumeur ne me rejoins et je m'en dsole) comment expliquer qu'une ducation stricte et bien ordonn telle qu'elle ai t donne en allemagne au dbut des anne 20 (et dans le fond reste identique dans les pays "civiliss" depuis tout ce temps, car marqu au fer rouge dans l'histoire et le comportement) ai form une socit aussi mallable a toute ides issue d'une autorit suprieur et ai au final mene jusqu l'ascension d'un tyran ? Tout simplement par ce que si ds la plus jeune enfance l'enfant est habitu a respecter les ordres sans poser de question, il aura bcp plus de difficult a mettre un refus et contester les ordre, mme si ils vont a l'encontre de ses principes (tudes et test psychologiques a l'appui).
Etude comportementale effectue par Milgram. Je vous invite vivement a lire la dessus, a fait froid dans le dos.

Je me permets de faire voluer le dbat qui stagne un peu trop a mon gout sur "t'as pas d'enfant, tu parle pour le moment, mais quand t'en aura, tu verra a sera dur voir impossible de t'y tenir".

Je comprend qu'il soit compliqu (voir impossible) pour certain de remettre en question l'ducation fournie par ses parents, mais justement, c'est la dessus qu'il faut que chacun travaille pour voir ce qu'il souhaite modifier ou non pour sa descendance. si aprs vous pouvez vous contenter d'un simple, "c t pas si mal".

Certain d'entre vous on peu tre dj vu le film "la vague", film racontant l'histoire d'un prof (en allemagne) qui souhaite mettre en oeuvre un TP pendant une semaine avec sa classe. Il souhaite dmontrer qu'une dictature telle que le 3me Reich est tjrs possible, mme de nos jours. Ce qui s'en suit parle de soit, mais avec un recul ncessaire et une remise en question de l'ducation traditionnelle, on se rend compte que la position de l'individu face a l'autorit (image qu'on s'en reprsente) n'a pas bcp chang.

----------


## bizet

> Je n'ai pas d'enfant, .....


Cette question tait uniquement pour connaitre ton "exprience".
Tout le monde a le droit de donner son avis, mais je voulais juste savoir si tu es confront  l'ducation au quotidien ou non car les principes que tu aimerais appliquer doivent s'adapter  ce que tu vis tous les jours.




> deuxime question : 
> qu'entends tu par "provoquer" ? sortir un flingue et demander qui fait la loi ou alors faire un truc, le parent dit d'arrter, l'enfant recommence, le parent sagace et redit darrter, l'enfant recommence et l c'est la boulette ?


Mme si je ne voulais pas utiliser d'exemples car je ne veux pas faire des gnralits, je vais quand mme t'en donner un : 

Enfant de 2 ans qui joue dans sa chambre avec ses jouets. Il faut partir, la maman demande de ranger les jouets dans la malle. 
Refus catgorique de l'enfant. 
La maman lui explique le pourquoi du comment et l'aide  ranger les jouets. Mails l'enfant vide l'ensemble de la malle range sur le sol.
Nouvelle explication et rangement de nouveau. Mais rebelotte, de nouveau la malle vide au sol. 

C'est de situation comme celle-ci dont je parle. L'enfant est clairement en train de provoquer ces parents  la recherche de limite.

Dans des situations pareils je pense qu'il faut svir, et  2 ans, je ne pense pas que le "priv de sortie" ne fonctionne.

----------


## lola06

> Dans des situations pareils je pense qu'il faut svir, et  2 ans, je ne pense pas que le "priv de sortie" ne fonctionne.


Je suis d'accord, mais dans cet exemple le "priv de malle de jouet" pendant 1 jour ou 2 et peut-tre aussi une solution. Aprs si il recommence  chaque fois qu'il faut ranger les jouets alors c'est sur qu'il faut trouver une meilleure solution.

----------


## Nako_lito

> Enfant de 2 ans qui joue dans sa chambre avec ses jouets. Il faut partir, la maman demande de ranger les jouets dans la malle. 
> Refus catgorique de l'enfant. 
> La maman lui explique le pourquoi du comment et l'aide  ranger les jouets. Mails l'enfant vide l'ensemble de la malle range sur le sol.
> Nouvelle explication et rangement de nouveau. Mais rebelotte, de nouveau la malle vide au sol. 
> 
> C'est de situation comme celle-ci dont je parle. L'enfant est clairement en train de provoquer ces parents  la recherche de limite.


Il ne provoque pas, il fait juste comprendre a sa mre qu'il ne veut pas partir de l ou il est. il est en train de jouer et il se plait l tout de suite maintenant. 
Quand tu es en train de faire qqc qui te plais, qu'on t'intromp en plein milieu en te faisant comprendre qu'il faut que tu arrtes pour faire telle ou telle chose a laquelle tu n'as pas spcialement envie de participier, tu t'arrte, mais qqp ca t'emm***de vraiment par ce que tu voulais continuer ce que tu faisais. Sauf qu'avec l'age et la suite de ton ducation tu as assimil la notion de "contrainte" et de "ncessit". Tu sais que tu dois arrter pour telle ou telle raison.
A ton inverse, l'enfant ne saisi pas encore trs bien ces notions l. raison pour laquelle c'est trs souvent assimil a un caprice d'enfant roi. mais si on tourne la chose un peu diffrement on se rend compte que pas du tout. 
Comme il a t dit sur un autre topic, on apprend de l'ennui et de la frustration, y'a du bon et du moins bon dans cette phrase, mais dans le fond c'est sympas. Le gamin ne comprenant pas pk il faut partir sera tout de mme amen par sa mre et du coup le gamin sera frustr de ne pas pouvoir continuer a jouer, mais il faut faire en sorte de lui faire assimil a a une ncessit et une imprativit plutt qu'a une privation gratuite. Et en aucun cas la gifle n'est ncessaire dans ce cas l par ce que ca pourrait mme aller jusqu'a faire penser a l'enfant qu'il faisait qqc de mal et renverser une caisse de jouer pour faire comprendre qu'on prfre rester que partir, n'est pas qqc de mal. Et la chambre, bah elle peut rester en bordel une heure ou deux, c'est pas dramatique (sauf pour les nvros du rangement).

Je suis ravi que tu ai utilis un exemple ac un enfant aussi jeune. Ac un plus ag, a aurait t un autre problme plus ancien, mais c'est rarement la faute a l'enfant  :;):

----------


## Nako_lito

L'enfant n'est pas un dmon a la solde de lucifer envoy sur terre pour nous crer des problmes. 
Juste qu'en tant que parents, quand le mme ne va pas dans le sens de ce qu'on lui a demand, on prend a pour de l'insolence et survient une ncessit de corriger le dit garnement pour faire comprendre qui est le patron et qui dcide.
Mettez vous en tte que les raisonnements des enfants restent tout de mme assez basiques.

----------


## Invit

J'ai vraisemblablement du en recevoir quelques claques.
L'incertitude de ma phrase prouve la violence physique et morale de l'acte et le traumatisme qui en a dcoul...

----------


## Nako_lito

> J'ai vraisemblablement du en recevoir quelques claques.
> L'incertitude de ma phrase prouve la violence physique et morale de l'acte et le traumatisme qui en a dcoul...


Si tu estime que recevoir des baffes n'est grave, tant mieux pour toi.
tiens, une adresse

----------


## math_lab

> Si tu estime que recevoir des baffes n'est grave, tant mieux pour toi.
> tiens, une adresse


C'est tellement bas que j'avoue en avoir rigol (enfin, j'ai juste lu l'adresse du lien, peut tre que c'est pas aussi bte que a en a l'air).

----------


## Nako_lito

ca l'est  ::):

----------


## Invit

> Si tu estime que recevoir des baffes n'est grave, tant mieux pour toi.
> tiens, une adresse


Je pense que je ne dispose pas de tes comptences de polmiste manichen de forum pour entrer dans ton jeu. Je te laisse  ton inter-contrat.

----------


## Nako_lito

j'aurais plutt attendu des arguments de ta part pour dfendre tes points de vue plutt qu'un simple "L'incertitude de ma phrase prouve la violence physique et morale de l'acte et le traumatisme qui en a dcoul"  :;):

----------


## bizet

> ...Sauf qu'avec l'age et la suite de ton ducation tu as assimil la notion de "contrainte" et de "ncessit". Tu sais que tu dois arrter pour telle ou telle raison....
> A ton inverse, l'enfant ne saisi pas encore trs bien ces notions l. raison pour laquelle c'est trs souvent assimil a un caprice d'enfant roi. mais si on tourne la chose un peu diffrement on se rend compte que pas du tout.


Et  partir de quel ge tu juges bon d'apprendre ce que sont les notions de "contraintes" et "ncessits"?

----------


## Nako_lito

On les intgre au fur et a mesure de l'apprentissage, mais c'est comme marcher et parler, y'a pas d'age. Je vois ma nice a 3ans, elle savait dj que certaine chose taient faites par obligation mais qu'il fallait les faire mme si c'est pas marrant.
D'autre a l'age de 30 ans le comprenne tjrs pas, donc donner un age c'est impossible.

Tout ne s'enseigne pas a l'enfant comme on voudrait le faire croire, certaine choses sont assimil de manire automatique et par la force des choses.

[je me demande si bcp de gens de cette discutions on regard les liens que j'ai post dans le premier message :/]

----------


## RegBas

Si j'en ai regard au moins 2 :
La campagne de pub : superbe exemple de gifle injustife, et qui ne devrait donc pas tre un argument pour toi

L'instit qui tire l'oreille : article trop vasif, le gamin se fait dcoller l'oreille parce que l'instit lui tire violement dessus ou parce que le gamin lui mme a voulu continuer  se bagarrer (et a donc tir lui mme / autant que le prof qui n'a pas lach).
Exemple gnial d'ailleurs parce que supposons que l'instit se contente de les sparer et de parler, et qu'videment a ne marche pas que les gamins continuent  se bagarrer, on fait quoi ? Et si les gamins s'taient blesss eux mmes du coup ?

Bref, des mauvais exemples, qui montrent bien qu'il est difficile de dterminer la frontire entre punition justifie ou pas, et meme lorsqu'elle l'est dterminer une "juste" punition pas trop exagre ...
Mais pour moi ils ne montrent absolument pas que la punition physique est systmatiquement mauvaise. Et non, je ne suis pas non plus en train de dire que la punition physique systmatique, n'est pas mauvaise.

Et si tu vois l de la contradiction, bah je n'y pourrais pas grand chose

----------


## Chtulus

Bonjour,

En apart, pour faire bref et concis :

- Une claque n'a jamais tu personne (La preuve, je suis encore l).
- Le Service Militaire devrait encore exister, a ferait du bien.

Je ne prne ni la violence, ni l'abus (Les claques  la vole pour alcool, drogue, je ne sais) mais l'ducation, la civilit et la politesse.

 :;):

----------


## Nako_lito

> L'instit qui tire l'oreille : article trop vasif, le gamin se fait dcoller l'oreille parce que l'instit lui tire violement dessus ou parce que le gamin lui mme a voulu continuer  se bagarrer (et a donc tir lui mme / autant que le prof qui n'a pas lach).


Et ne vois tu pas autre chose comme problme ? De quel droit un institut scolaire se permet ce genre de comportement ? D'autant plus qu'une lettre est passe au seins de l'tablissement stipulant que cet enfant venait de se faire oprer etc.
Mais encore une fois, on n'y vois que la faute de l'lve qui  la base n'avait pas a se battre (baston qui si il le faut n'a mme pas dclench et tant bien mme). Rsultat -> un gamin qui se retrouve sur le billard une seconde fois en 15j et on a pas encore de retour mdical sur les ventuelles squelles qu'il pourrait avoir a vie.

Le procureur des PA n'a demand qu'une amende, l'ducation nationale a demand une enqute ... je n'ai qu'un espoir, c'est que ce gars se retrouve radi des rang de professeurs. Il est a l'cole pour enseigner le savoir, il ne peut pas se faire matre de n'importe quelle situation. 
Quel aurait du tre son rle ? sparer les enfant -> Chez le CPE ou directeur en attendant les parents. De ce fait, on aurait vit deux drame. 
1 -> la dchirure des points de sutures
2 -> un gamin qui s'est retrouv abandonn sur un banc seul en attendant ses parents.
et mme trois ! -> l'cole n'a rien fait au niveau des soins, c'est une mre de famille qui a du les faire.
a scandalise personne ?

Les parents ne portent pas plainte contre les tablissement scolaire par plaisir, mais ils mettent un peu un ola a tout ce bordel qui se passe en ce moment avec les professeurs ou autre.

Evidemment que si un enfant vient dans les jupons de sa mre en disant que l'instituteur l'a frapp on va pas le croire immdiatement, mais il ne faut pas non plus le dcridibiliser automatiquement. Comme j'ai dis prcedemment, on dit que la parole d'enfant est d'or, mais quand on arrive a des sujets qui confronte adulte et enfant, elle est trs vite oublie.

Ne porteriez vous pas plainte si il s'avre qu'un professeur a frapp votre enfant ? ou bien on prfre laisser faire et se dire "il a du le chercher, comme d'habitude" ?  Dans ce second cas, je pense qu'il y a faute au niveau des parents qui reportent leur part de responsabilit et d'ducation sur l'cole et qui se dleste du poids de l'enfant.

----------


## Nako_lito

> Bonjour,
> 
> En apart, pour faire bref et concis :
> 
> - Une claque n'a jamais tu personne (La preuve, je suis encore l).
> - Le Service Militaire devrait encore exister, a ferait du bien.
> 
> Je ne prne ni la violence, ni l'abus (Les claques  la vole pour alcool, drogue, je ne sais) mais l'ducation, la civilit et la politesse.


se faire insulter et rabaisser intellectuellement aussi n'a jamais tu personne.

l'argument du "n'a jamais tu personne" ne vaut rien. dsol.

Et Desproges a dit, ne dsesprons pas des cons, avec un peu d'entrainement on peut en faire des militaires. Jsuis pas tout a fait en dsacord avec ce principe  :;):

----------


## Billette

Si je comprend bien :
. les parents qui goflent les enfants sont des cons
. les militaires sont des cons 
..
et ensuite ?

Mais dans quel monde vivons nous ?
Finalement je me sens bien chez les cons  ::D:

----------


## RegBas

Tu prends de gros raccourcis ....




> Et ne vois tu pas autre chose comme problme ? De quel droit un institut scolaire se permet ce genre de comportement ? D'autant plus qu'une lettre est passe au seins de l'tablissement stipulant que cet enfant venait de se faire oprer etc.


Les parents ont prvenu l'tablissement oui. Au mieux, je pense que le directeur/principal a prvenu le/les profs de l'lve en question.
MAIS, dans la cour de rcr, c'est vraissemblablement un prof ne connaissant pas l'leve qui a voulu le calmer. Donc tes "de quel droits naninana" je suis dsol mais dans un collge de 1500 leves tu veux quoi, que les profs qui surveillent  la rcre apprenent a tous les reconnaitre au besoin ??? s'ils reconnaissent ceux de toutes leurs classes c'est dj bien ...




> Mais encore une fois, on n'y vois que la faute de l'lve qui  la base n'avait pas a se battre


j'espere que c'est pour moi que tu dis a, et pas le journaliste, parce que rien que vu le titre, je dirais plutot que encore une fois, on n'y voit que la faute de l'instit.

Bref, c'est un concours de circonstances, et suivant la gravit de la bagarre, le petit tait de toute faon vou  repartir sur le billard




> et mme trois ! -> l'cole n'a rien fait au niveau des soins, c'est une mre de famille qui a du les faire.


il n'y a que ce point qui m'a tonn, si a pissait vraiment le sang c'est assez choquant de voir que personne n'a eu le reflexe d'appeler un samu.




> Ne porteriez vous pas plainte si il s'avre qu'un professeur a frapp votre enfant ?


 pas de faon automatique sans chercher  savoir, non.

----------


## Jon Shannow

Nako-Lito, je me demande si tu es simplement capable de comprendre ce qu'est un enfant.

Dire que l'enfant n'a pas conscience qu'il teste ses parents, est d'une navet sans borne. Et je vais essayer (si tu acceptes enfin d'couter les autres) de te le dmontrer.

Pour cela je vais prendre l'enfant  un ge trs bas, disons 4 mois. A cet ge, il est difficile d'imaginer que l'enfant puisse raliser quelques choses de manire volontaire... Et bien si.

Voil, une exemple. Une petite fille de 4 mois dbarque  la maison (rappel, ma femme est assistante maternelle). Pendant toute la journe, c'est pleurs continus. Normal, c'est ce qu'on appelle un temps d'adaptation. Par contre, ces pleurs se poursuivent les jours suivants, normalement, par exprience, ma femme sait que l'adaptation se fait en 2/3 jours, une semaine grand maximum. Dans le cas de cette petite, rien  faire... 
Me femme en parle aux parents. Ceux-ci lui disent que chez eux, la petite ne pleurs pas...  ::?:  Aprs discussion, il s'avre que ds que la petite pleure, les parents vont la chercher et la mette avec eux (dans le salon la journe ou dans leur lit la nuit). Ma femme leur explique qu'elle les met  l'preuve, et qu'il faut que les parents la laisse pleurer. C'est dur, mais si la petite  manger, est change, bref y a pas  s'en faire. 
Les parents ont commenc  le faire. Les pleurs se sont calms et ont disparu en 3 jours, aussi bien chez eux que chez nous !

Autre cas, d'un petit garon de 11 mois qui aprs avoir t malade empchait ses parents de dormir (pleurs, hurlements, toute la nuit), alors que chez nous, rien. Il dormait comme un bien heureux. Pourquoi ? Simplement, quand il a t malade, les parents l'ont pris avec eux dans le lit. Rsultat, il faisait tout son possible pour que a continue. A la maison, il avait essay, mais sur ce point ma femme ne cde pas. Rsultat, aucun soucis pour dormir  la maison, et comdie  n'en plus finir chez ses parents. 

Ds le plus jeune ge, les enfants essaient de profiter de la faiblesse des parents. Dans l'exemple, ci-dessus avec les jouets et la malle, l'enfant teste volontairement sa mre pour savoir si elle va cder ou pas. La manire dont la mre se fera respecter (gifle, ou attrapage de l'enfant sans mnagement) est au choix de la mre. Le fait qu'elle l'aide  ranger est dj une erreur. Elle a donn un ordre, l'enfant doit obir. S'il ne le fait il doit tre puni, afin qu'il comprenne qu'il y a des rgles et qu'elles doivent tre respectes.

Nako-lito, si on applique ce que tu dis, comment vas-tu expliquer  ladolescent qu'il doit respecter la loi, si l'enfant qu'il a t n'a jamais eu  respecter quoique ce soit.
Je ne sais pas si tu auras des enfants, mais si tu mets en pratique ce que tu dis ici, je n'aimerais pas  avoir  m'occuper des tes enfants, autant comme assistant maternel, qu'instituteur ou professeur.

----------


## Invit

Dans quel contexte se situe le sondage ? Dans le contexte ducation parents-enfants ?
Ou bien dans un contexte de sado-masochisme (si je peux me permettre de parler de a ici... J'espre que a ne dpassera pas les limites fixes par la modration  ::oops:: ) ?

----------


## Nako_lito

au sujet des militaire, c'est une citations pour rpondre a l'arguments basique "remettons le service militaire, comme a ! Ca va filer droit !"
Tu ne soumets personne par l'autorit ou alors c'est trs malsain comme raisonnement.

Pour ce qui est des parents, il y a un juste milieu entre gaver son gamin a longueur de journe avec des "fais pas ci, fais pas a non plus, sors de l, tais toi etc etc. bahm une claque, un coup de pied au c*l et un coup de martinet ou de ceinture" et l'autre extrme "mais oui mon petit chou, comme tu veux, oui oui oui, papa et maman se plierons a la moindre de tes exigences".

Juste arrter de vouloir donner une conscience adulte a des enfants qui se proccupent de choses de leur age. Et si en plus c'est fait sans violence, c'est encore mieux.

Et aussi viter de diaboliser systmatiquement l'enfant et tjrs lui reporter la faute dessus. On n'imagine pas l'impact que ca peu avoir sur sa confiance en soit de se dire "si papa et maman sont dsappoint, c un peu de ma faute" "ma faute" dans la tete d'un enfant, quand c'est rpt souvent, c'est dur.




> - Le Service Militaire devrait encore exister, a ferait du bien.


Mai 68 a te parle ? La rvolte du peuple contre l'autorit abusive ? Merci le service militaire, mais les petits moutons de combats n'ont pas vraiment suivis les ordres ce jour l. Pourtant, il tait long et intense a cette poque, bien plus que vers la fin ou c'tait "seulement" qq mois.

Personne ne constate ce comportement instinctif qu'ont les peuples a se rvolter face a l'autorit abusive ? 
Mais bien videmment toutes ces rvoltes ont t menes par des adultes qui sont au fait des choses de ce monde, mais gnralement a se construit bien avant ce genre de mcanisme et de pense. Quand toute ta vie tu as t format a suivre un ordre, tu perds un peu de ton libre arbitre (Cf. Orange Mcanique et son exprience pour calmer la violence).

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Ne porteriez vous pas plainte si il s'avre qu'un professeur a frapp votre enfant ?


Autant dire que je me renseignerait du pourquoi un tel acte. Et dans le cas o il s'avrerait que l'enfant tait en faute, je crois que je lui demanderais d'aller prsenter ses excuses au prof et ce, devant toute la classe ! (et mme, s'il a vraiment fait le con, il en prendra une autre de ma part  ::mouarf:: )

Maintenant, s'il s'avre que le prof est un violent, et qu'il a agit sans raison ou de manire dmesure, alors l oui, je demanderai  ce qu'il y ai une enqute.

----------


## lola06

> Autant dire que je me renseignerait du pourquoi un tel acte. Et dans le cas o il s'avrerait que l'enfant tait en faute, je crois que je lui demanderais d'aller prsenter ses excuses au prof et ce, devant toute la classe ! (et mme, s'il a vraiment fait le con, il en prendra une autre de ma part )
> 
> Maintenant, s'il s'avre que le prof est un violent, et qu'il a agit sans raison ou de manire dmesure, alors l oui, je demanderai  ce qu'il y ai une enqute.


Je ne suis pas vraiment d'accord. Le prof n'est pas l pour duquer les enfants, a c'est le rle des parents. S'il y a un problme il l'exclu de la classe et en avise le directeur.
Aprs une fois au courant c'est  moi de mettre une punition en place.
Je n'irai peut-tre pas jusqu' porter plainte contre le prof parce que je comprend que des fois on craque (et c'est valable pour tous).

----------


## Invit

> Le Service Militaire devrait encore exister, a ferait du bien.


C'est sr, l'alcoolisme et la btise sont des valeurs importantes  transmettre  nos enfants.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Je ne suis pas vraiment d'accord. Le prof n'est pas l pour duquer les enfants, a c'est le rle des parents. S'il y a un problme il l'exclu de la classe et en avise le directeur.
> Aprs une fois au courant c'est  moi de mettre une punition en place.
> Je n'irai peut-tre pas jusqu' porter plainte contre le prof parce que je comprend que des fois on craque (et c'est valable pour tous).


Certes, je prof n'a pas  faire l'ducation, mais n'est pas l pour se faire marcher sur les pieds, et doit se faire respecter. 

Je me souviens d'un fait divers, il y a un an ou deux ans. Un lve traite un prof de "connard" et se prend une gifle par ce prof.
Le pre de l'enfant est un gendarme et va mettre le prof en garde  vue.

Pour moi, le message est clair : "Tu as tout les droits mon fils, car je suis gendarme."
Le gosse a toute les chances de se faire arrter par les collgues de son pre dans quelques annes !  ::ccool:: 

Mme si on considre que le prof a eu tord de gifler le gamin, le pre est un gros c**, et s'il avait bien duqu son gosse, il n'y aurait pas eu de problme !

----------


## Nako_lito

> Nako-Lito, je me demande si tu es simplement capable de comprendre ce qu'est un enfant.
> 
> Dire que l'enfant n'a pas conscience qu'il teste ses parents, est d'une navet sans borne. Et je vais essayer (si tu acceptes enfin d'couter les autres) de te le dmontrer.
> 
> Pour cela je vais prendre l'enfant  un ge trs bas, disons 4 mois. A cet ge, il est difficile d'imaginer que l'enfant puisse raliser quelques choses de manire volontaire... Et bien si.
> 
> Voil, une exemple. Une petite fille de 4 mois dbarque  la maison (rappel, ma femme est assistante maternelle). Pendant toute la journe, c'est pleurs continus. Normal, c'est ce qu'on appelle un temps d'adaptation. Par contre, ces pleurs se poursuivent les jours suivants, normalement, par exprience, ma femme sait que l'adaptation se fait en 2/3 jours, une semaine grand maximum. Dans le cas de cette petite, rien  faire... 
> Me femme en parle aux parents. Ceux-ci lui disent que chez eux, la petite ne pleurs pas...  Aprs discussion, il s'avre que ds que la petite pleure, les parents vont la chercher et la mette avec eux (dans le salon la journe ou dans leur lit la nuit). Ma femme leur explique qu'elle les met  l'preuve, et qu'il faut que les parents la laisse pleurer. C'est dur, mais si la petite  manger, est change, bref y a pas  s'en faire. 
> Les parents ont commenc  le faire. Les pleurs se sont calms et ont disparu en 3 jours, aussi bien chez eux que chez nous !
> ...


Mais dans les deux cas que tu indique, ce sont les parents qui fautent...
Comment tu veux que l'enfant aprs a comprenne que du jour au lendemain, paf, plus de coucherie ac les parents quand il pleure ?
C'est tonnant car quand c'est ta femme, a se passe bien et quand c'est les parents a coincent. C'est que quelque part ta femme a la bonne raction. Et c'est juste qu'elle ne cde pas a toute les demande (je ne parle meme pas des caprices). Mais c'est a qui va cadrer le gamin. Il exige, il a pas, trs bien, bon ben la prochaine fois je retenterai, si elle craque c'est cool, si elle craque pas, c'est pas la peine que je retente. Certain gamin vont tenter l'exprience 1 foi, 2 fois, ... 20x, a dpend du gosse.

Tu ferai pas pareil avec ton patron (dans le cas ou t'en ai un) ? 
Bonjour, je veux augmentation, sinon je boude.
le patron cde...
Tu fais quoi ? Perso je recommence. Et c'est pas pour autant que je suis qqn de diabolique ou qui ai reu une ducation d'enfant pourri gt (loin de l), juste que je profite de qqc qui m'accomode.
Et effectivement ils testent les faiblesse, mais si ce sont les parents qui craquent, a ne doit en aucun cas reporter la faute sur l'enfant... Faut arrter.
C'est pas ma faute si le patron est un dbile qui cde a tout ce que je demande. Ma seule responsabilit la dedans est de pouvoir recommencer qqc qui va dans mon sens.




> La manire dont la mre se fera respecter (gifle, ou attrapage de l'enfant sans mnagement) est au choix de la mre.


A ceci prs que l'enfant n'est pas la proprit exclusive de la mre. Sinon il n'existerai pas de lois contre la fesse et la maltraitance.

Perso je constate surtout un loignement progressif entre les parents et leur enfants

----------


## RegBas

> Juste arrter de vouloir donner une conscience adulte a des enfants qui se proccupent de choses de leur age.


Je n'ai vu personne dans ce fil preter une conscience adulte  des gamins. Prter une conscience et une capacit de raisonner oui, mais pas adulte ... tu interpretes mal ce qui est dit ici je pense ...




> Et si en plus c'est fait sans violence, c'est encore mieux.


 ... bien videment ... encore une fois personne n'a dit et ce serait choquant, qu'il faut systmatiquement recourir  la gifle ... videment que s'il y a d'autre moyens c'est mieux ... 




> Et aussi viter de diaboliser systmatiquement l'enfant et tjrs lui reporter la faute dessus


 et encore une interprtation qui sort d'on ne sait d'ou ... qui diabolise les gamins ici ????




> Mai 68 a te parle ? La rvolte du peuple contre l'autorit abusive ? ....


 Ah, si j'ai trouv le truc de la conscience adulte, en fait finalement c'est toi qui fait des parallles bancals tous les 2 posts entre des adultes et des situations adultes d'une part, et l'ducation d' enfants d'autre part.

Bref, je n'ai jamais vu personne de cens proner la violence comme mode d'ducation, jamais.
Par contre, j'en ai vu proner la JUSTE MESURE, et si, parfois, la gifle venait occasionnellement tre la juste mesure du moment, alors oui, le parent devrait avoir le droit de gifler sans se prendre des remontrances par des tiers bien pensants.

----------


## Nako_lito

> Certes, je prof n'a pas  faire l'ducation, mais n'est pas l pour se faire marcher sur les pieds, et doit se faire respecter. 
> 
> Je me souviens d'un fait divers, il y a un an ou deux ans. Un lve traite un prof de "connard" et se prend une gifle par ce prof.
> Le pre de l'enfant est un gendarme et va mettre le prof en garde  vue.
> 
> Pour moi, le message est clair : "Tu as tout les droits mon fils, car je suis gendarme."
> Le gosse a toute les chances de se faire arrter par les collgues de son pre dans quelques annes ! 
> 
> Mme si on considre que le prof a eu tord de gifler le gamin, le pre est un gros c**, et s'il avait bien duqu son gosse, il n'y aurait pas eu de problme !


Pk l'lve a trait le prof de connard ?

Et je me suis toujours mieux entendu et appris avec les profs "cool" qui avaient russi a mettre en place un principe de plus ou moins galit entre les lve et lui plutt qu'avec les cul serrs qui respectent l'ordre et la discipline.

En cours (a partir d'un certain age, tu as autant a apprendre d'un lve que l'lve d'un prof), donc je ne vois pas pourquoi rester triquer dans un mode de fonctionnement dcideur - appliquant bte et mchant.

----------


## Barsy

Si tous les enfants qui ont reu des claques ou des fesses dans leur vie devenait des adultes traumatiss, il ne resterait plus grand monde de "normal".

Mais en fait, je n'ai pas l'impression que Nako_lito soit ici pour dbattre sur les punitions corporelles mais plutt pour se rassurer sur l'ducation que lui mme va mettre en pratique le jour o il aura des gamins. Parce qu'au final, il aura tout le temps de changer d'avis quand lui mme aura des enfants.

Pour ma part, je n'en ai pas, mais j'ai des parents professeurs, des beaux parents professeurs et ma copine a fait un an de stage pour devenir institutrice. Et pour chacun d'entre eux, c'est le mme constats : l'ducation dite "moderne" qui consiste  considrer l'enfant comme un jeune adulte donne parfois lieu  des situations sidrantes !!

Maintenant, quand un enfant fait le pitre en classe et que le professeur puni ou met un mot sur le carnet, il y a de plus en plus de parents qui remettent en cause "les accusations" du professeur sous prtexte que ce n'est pas la version que leur enfant leur a donn et que leur enfant ne ment jamais (et la marmotte ?). Alors qu'avant (j'entends par l lorsque s'exerait l'ducation "traditionnelle") quand les enfants rentraient chez eux avec une punition ou mot du professeur, au lieu de se voir dfendus par leurs parents, ils copaient plutt d'une seconde punition.

Attention, je ne dfends pas ici les chtiments corporels. Aprs tout, si on peut les viter... Par contre, je suis contre une ducation trop laxiste qui consiste  accepter tous les caprices de sa progniture,  lui mettre une tl et des consoles de jeux dans sa chambre ou  prendre tous ses mensonges pour argent comptants.

----------


## Nako_lito

> Si tous les enfants qui ont reu des claques ou des fesses dans leur vie devenait des adultes traumatiss, il ne resterait plus grand monde de "normal".
> 
> Mais en fait, je n'ai pas l'impression que Nako_lito soit ici pour dbattre sur les punitions corporelles mais plutt pour se rassurer sur l'ducation que lui mme va mettre en pratique le jour o il aura des gamins. Parce qu'au final, il aura tout le temps de changer d'avis quand lui mme aura des enfants.
> 
> Pour ma part, je n'en ai pas, mais j'ai des parents professeurs, des beaux parents professeurs et ma copine a fait un an de stage pour devenir institutrice. Et pour chacun d'entre eux, c'est le mme constats : l'ducation dite "moderne" qui consiste  considrer l'enfant comme un jeune adulte donne parfois lieu  des situations sidrantes !!
> 
> Maintenant, quand un enfant fait le pitre en classe et que le professeur puni ou met un mot sur le carnet, il y a de plus en plus de parents qui remettent en cause "les accusations" du professeur sous prtexte que ce n'est pas la version que leur enfant leur a donn et que leur enfant ne ment jamais (et la marmotte ?). Alors qu'avant (j'entends par l lorsque s'exerait l'ducation "traditionnelle") quand les enfants rentraient chez eux avec une punition ou mot du professeur, au lieu de se voir dfendus par leurs parents, ils copaient plutt d'une seconde punition.
> 
> Attention, je ne dfends pas ici les chtiments corporels. Aprs tout, si on peut les viter... Par contre, je suis contre une ducation trop laxiste qui consiste  accepter tous les caprices de sa progniture,  lui mettre une tl et des consoles de jeux dans sa chambre ou  prendre tous ses mensonges pour argent comptants.


Encore une fois, ce n'est pas la faute de l'enfant.

----------


## RegBas

> Pk l'lve a trait le prof de connard ?.


Si je peux me permettre, relis la fin du texte que tu cites lorsque tu poses ta question .... si si ...

----------


## Jon Shannow

> A ceci prs que l'enfant n'est pas la proprit exclusive de la mre.


Dans la mesure ou l'enfant est sous la responsabilit de ses parents alors, ils ont des droits sur lui, et lui des devoirs envers eux. Comme les parents ont des devoirs envers la socit (qui, est entre autre d'duquer leurs enfants afin qu'ils sinsrent dans la socit).



> Sinon il n'existerai pas de lois contre la fesse et la maltraitance.


Nuance, il y a des lois contre la maltraitance, pas contre la fesse, et il n'a pas t dmontr qu'une fesse soit de la maltraitance.




> Perso je constate surtout un loignement progressif entre les parents et leur enfants


L, il faudra des preuves, car je vois surtout le contraire. C'est plus dans le cas d'enfants  qui on laisse tout faire, qu'il y a loignement vis  vis des parents. Ce qui est logique, puisqu'ils ne reprsentent rien aux yeux de l'enfant, qu'un moyen d'obtenir quelque chose. A partir du moment ou ils ne peuvent plus fournir, ou que l'adolescent  trouver un autre moyen de revenu (la drogue, le vol, le racket, ...) alors les parents ne sont plus qu'un dtail !

----------


## Barsy

> Encore une fois, ce n'est pas la faute de l'enfant.


Comment a ? Tu crois qu'un enfant qui ment n'en a pas conscience ? Quand un enfant fait une btise, faudrait-il s'extasier en disant "mais c'est pas sa faute..." ? Les enfants savent, davantage que tu ne le penses, quand ils sont en train de faire une btise.

----------


## Nako_lito

> Dans la mesure ou l'enfant est sous la responsabilit de ses parents alors, ils ont des droits sur lui, et lui des devoirs envers eux. Comme les parents ont des devoirs envers la socit (qui, est entre autre d'duquer leurs enfants afin qu'ils sinsrent dans la socit).


Dans ce cas l, a chaque fois que tu confies ton enfant a des structures qui ont la responsabilit de ton enfant pendant ton absence (centr ar, crche, cole, centre de vacances, piscine) tu cautionne que les adultes responsables lvent la main sur ton enfant si il vient a transgresser une de leur rgles ?

----------


## Nako_lito

> Si je peux me permettre, relis la fin du texte que tu cites lorsque tu poses ta question .... si si ...


si je demande, c'est que j'ai pas vu, donc je voudrais un rponse svp.

----------


## Nako_lito

> Comment a ? Tu crois qu'un enfant qui ment n'en a pas conscience ? Quand un enfant fait une btise, faudrait-il s'extasier en disant "mais c'est pas sa faute..." ? Les enfants savent, davantage que tu ne le penses, quand ils sont en train de faire une btise.


mais si les parents sont incapable de faire le discernement entre le vrais du faux, c'est eux qui sont fautifs. On en reviens au cas ou l'enfant (et mme l'adulte) profitera tjrs d'une situation avantageuse.
Si les parents ne connaissent pas suffisamment leur enfant pour savoir le vrai du faux, y'a un soucis.

----------


## RegBas

> Dans ce cas l, a chaque fois que tu confies ton enfant a des structures qui ont la responsabilit de ton enfant pendant ton absence (centr ar, crche, cole, centre de vacances, piscine) tu cautionne que les adultes responsables lvent la main sur ton enfant si il vient a transgresser une de leur rgles ?


Plus a va et plus je me demande si tu lis vraiment ce qu'crivent les autres, puisque c'est Jon lui meme qui dit plus haut :




> Autant dire que je me renseignerait du pourquoi un tel acte. Et dans le cas o il s'avrerait que l'enfant tait en faute, je crois que je lui demanderais d'aller prsenter ses excuses au prof et ce, devant toute la classe ! (et mme, s'il a vraiment fait le con, il en prendra une autre de ma part )
> 
> Maintenant, s'il s'avre que le prof est un violent, et qu'il a agit sans raison ou de manire dmesure, alors l oui, je demanderai  ce qu'il y ai une enqute.


.

----------


## RegBas

> si je demande, c'est que j'ai pas vu, donc je voudrais un rponse svp.


Ah il faut que je te fasse la quote c'est a ? LoL.
Aller c'est bon, je te laisse troller tranquille.

----------


## Nako_lito

> Plus a va et plus je me demande si tu lis vraiment ce qu'crivent les autres, puisque c'est Jon lui meme qui dit plus haut :
> 
> .


Mais dans le cas ou l'enfant ne rapporte pas les faits ? Tu fais comment ? Si l'enfant de lui mme n'est pas capable de dire stop ?
Si si je vous assure, il y a des enfant qui laisserai battre jusqu'au sang par ce qu'ils sont terroris a la simple pens de dire "stop, tu me lache maintenant"

----------


## Nako_lito

> Ah il faut que je te fasse la quote c'est a ? LoL.
> Aller c'est bon, je te laisse troller tranquille.


Merci de ta contribution fleurissante a la construction de cette discussion.

Ahhh !! D'acccooooorrrdddd, c'est par ce que son pre est un con ? ... Whouhou !! Quelle constructivit dans ta reflexion. ::ccool:: 

 ::lahola::  Pour ce cher Regbas

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Pk l'lve a trait le prof de connard ?
> 
> Et je me suis toujours mieux entendu et appris avec les profs "cool" qui avaient russi a mettre en place un principe de plus ou moins galit entre les lve et lui plutt qu'avec les cul serrs qui respectent l'ordre et la discipline.
> 
> En cours (a partir d'un certain age, tu as autant a apprendre d'un lve que l'lve d'un prof), donc je ne vois pas pourquoi rester triquer dans un mode de fonctionnement dcideur - appliquant bte et mchant.


Pourquoi ? On s'en fout ! Ce n'est pas important. Un lve n'a pas  traiter un prof de connard, un point c'est tout ! La notion de respect tu connais ?
J'ai eu des profs cool et des profs svres. Moi, ce que j'ai apprcis se sont les profs pdagogues. La manire importe peu. C'est un peu le contenant et le contenu. Qu'importe le contenant, si le contenu est bon.

Je prfre boire un grand cru class dans un verre  moutarde (mme si a me fera ch*er) qu'une piquette infme dans un verre en cristal !

----------


## bizet

> Encore une fois, ce n'est pas la faute de l'enfant.


L'enfant fait le pitre en classe, c'est pas de sa faute?

Il faut arreter de croire que l'enfant est tout beau tout gentil et que c'est jamais de sa faute...

----------


## RegBas

> Mais dans le cas ou l'enfant ne rapporte pas les faits ? Tu fais comment ? Si l'enfant de lui mme n'est pas capable de dire stop ?
> Si si je vous assure, il y a des enfant qui laisserai* battre jusqu'au sang* par ce qu'ils sont terroris a la simple pens de dire "stop, tu me lache maintenant"


continues de mlanger tout et n'importe quoi, de comparer maltraitance sur mineur et une gifle mrite, rare, occasionnelle dans un cadre famillial.
Et prends surtout bien l'exemple du pre qui punis son fils avec un coup de fusil  pompe pour dire que non, la fesse c'est mal.

----------


## RegBas

> Merci de ta contribution fleurissante a la construction de cette discussion.
> 
> Ahhh !! D'acccooooorrrdddd, c'est par ce que son pre est un con ? ... Whouhou !! Quelle constructivit dans ta reflexion.
> 
>  Pour ce cher Regbas


MDR t'as mme pas russi  trouver. C'est fou.
Non, je faisais juste rference au passage "si son pre l'avait mieux duqu".
Parce que non, personne ici n'a prtendu que l'enfant a systmatiquement tous les tords et que les parents sont tous parfaits.

EDIT : pour prciser parce que je vois que t'as du mal, non, ne pas avoir des parents parfait ne justifie pas d'aller traiter son prof de connard, et n'exempte donc pas d'une punition - mesure encore une fois.

----------


## Nako_lito

> Pourquoi ? On s'en fout ! Ce n'est pas important. Un lve n'a pas  traiter un prof de connard, un point c'est tout ! La notion de respect tu connais ?


Le respect ca va dans les deux sens, un mec qui manque de respect il se fera rembarrer par mon gamin et par moi en suivant. 
tu traite pas un lve comme de la merde sous prtexte que t'es le prof. Non mais attend ... sans dconner, et aprs tu parle de respect ?
D'exprience perso, je peux te dire qu'un prof qui te rabaisse a calme et a marque (a vie). Si je dois engueuler mon fils pour une raison c'est justement pour lui faire comprendre que la prochaine fois que qqn lui manque de respect sous prtexte qu'il n'est qu'un enfant, il se doit de le rembarrer (tjrs dans le respect videmment, sans tre grossier ou vulgaire, mais a la hauteur de l'agresseur).

Un autre cas dans ma famille ... tonnant non ? comme quoi. 
Un proche a moi a arrter le ping pong au collge alors qu'il avait un excellent niveau d'aprs bcp de professeur de sport de l'tablissement, mais il a fallu qu'un prof de sport qui venait d'arriver dcide d'organiser un tournoi avec en rcompense pour le vainqueur un match contre le prof.
Mon oncle est arriv en finale. A coll 21-2 au prof.
Le prof a trait mon oncle comme de la merde, l'a rabaiss plus bas que terre, rsultat, il n'a plus jamais touch une raquette de sa vie.
Imagine un prof qui fait pareil en franais, math ou histoire go ?

----------


## Nako_lito

> une gifle mrite, rare, occasionnelle dans un cadre famillial.



Owi !! tellement rare la maltraitance en france : "13 496 cas en 2006." source inserm. avec un constat affligeant qui dmontre que ce chiffre augmente chaque anne.
Et dans les 13k cas je ne parle que de la maltraitance constate par la gendarmerie / police. Imagine les chiffre pour les gifles "mrites"

----------


## Barsy

C'est quand mme un peu n'importe quoi cette discussion. Nako_lito rpond entre chaque message (voire plusieurs fois d'affiles...).

Bref, a devient difficile  suivre, d'autant plus qu'au final, les argument dvelopps sont trs bancals voire trollesques. Il n'y a aucune discussion puisque certains sont enferms dans leurs "vrits".

Et Nako_lito, ce n'est pas parce qu'autour de toi, certaines personnes se sont retrouvs face  des cons qui les ont traumatiss  vie que cela remet en cause l'une ou l'autre des mthodes d'ducation. 
Et si ton but, c'est que pour prserver ton enfant, jamais de la vie il ne rencontre de cons, il risque au final de ne pas voir grand monde...

----------


## RegBas

> Owi !! tellement rare la maltraitance en france : "13 496 cas en 2006." source inserm. avec un constat affligeant qui dmontre que ce chiffre augmente chaque anne.
> Et dans les 13k cas je ne parle que de la maltraitance constate par la gendarmerie / police. Imagine les chiffre pour les gifles "mrites"


Mais euh, tu ralises que ce que tu quotes l, faisait partie d'un post ou je te disais d'arrter de confondre punition mrite et matraitance ?

Ou alors c'est fait exprs ?

----------


## Nako_lito

tu dis, je cite :




> continues de mlanger tout et n'importe quoi, de comparer maltraitance sur mineur et une gifle mrite, rare, occasionnelle dans un cadre famillial.
> Et prends surtout bien l'exemple du pre qui punis son fils avec un coup de fusil  pompe pour dire que non, la fesse c'est mal.


Tu parles bien du fait de comparer une gifle "mrit" et de la maltraitance ?

Ah a je te publie la rponse faisant mention des 13k de cas de maltraitance blablabla.

L ou la diffrence se cre, c'est a la dfinition de maltraitance "si pour vous, la maltraitance n'est qu'a partir du moment ou l'enfant commence a avoir des marque et des squelles visible et durable", c'est bien sur ce point qu'on n'est pas d'accord.

Pour ma part, elle se situe bien avant entre mon exemple et la baffe accidentelle de ptage de plomb.




> Et si ton but, c'est que pour prserver ton enfant, jamais de la vie il ne rencontre de cons, il risque au final de ne pas voir grand monde...


Je ne dis pas que je vais le couper du monde pour le prserver de la connerie humaine (par ce que l pour le coup a serait son pre le con dans l'histoire). 
Mais je lui ferai prendre en compte dans son ducation qu'on ne se laisse pas marcher sur les pieds. Aussi bien par les profs que par les parents. C'est aussi a moi de construire mon enfant pour qu'il soit capable de me dire quand je commence a abuser. 
Mais, ne pas se laisser marcher sur les pieds, ne veut pas dire tre insolent ou vulgaire et qu'on peut trs bien rpondre a qqn pour lui prouver qu'il a tord sans pour autant l'insulter ou lui manquer de respect. 

combien de profs m'ont sermoner pour me dire qu'en Handball, on fait comme a et pas comme a ? Je leur rpondais que non, que sa technique n'tait pas bonne etc en lui expliquant, mais rien a faire. Et j'ai t trait d'insolent devant la CPE et le conseil de classe... pk ? Pour rien, par ce quand j'ai expliqu que j'en faisais depuis 10 ans, avec un pre instructeur fdral qui m'a coch pendant tout ce temps, tout le monde a regard le prof et lui a dit que le sujet tait clos.

En france, il y a une regle d'or, on ne remets jamais en cause la parole d'un professeur.

----------


## behe

> .
> 
> En france, il y a une regle d'or, on ne remets jamais en cause la parole d'un professeur.


Si seulement a pouvait tre vrai ...
Marre de voir des parents (et mme des hypothtique futurs parents) s'en prendre aux profs au lieu d'accepter le fait que le problme c'est eux . Une ducation doit tre borne, des limites  ne pas franchir clairement exprimes avec des actions en cas de dpassement.
Sur l'histoire des gifles, perso j'ai d en prendre mais comme beaucoup ici a ne m'a pas marqu. Alors arrtes avec ton approche gifle = maltraitance stp.

----------


## Jon Shannow

Bon, je crois que je commence  comprendre.

Nako_lito a t confront  l'autorit et surement  des abus de celle-ci par des gens (prof, parents, patrons ?) et il ne le supporte pas.

L'abus d'autorit est effectivement une mauvaise chose. Hlas, c'est une pratique trs courante chez certaines personnes ayant un rien de pouvoir (d'ailleurs, gnralement, c'est inversement proportionnel au pouvoir en question). 

La solution prne par Nako_Lito est la rbellion (oeil pour oeil et dent pour dent). Et c'est ce qu'il pense tre la meilleure solution pour une ducation.

Ne pas se laisser marcher sur les pieds, je pense que l'on est tous d'accord pour dire "oui". Toutefois, il y a des manires de faire, et ruer dans les brancards n'est pas, selon moi, une solution. Et ton fils potentiel va aller de dceptions en dsappointements.
Quand il se sera fait virer parce qu'il aura fait remarquer  son suprieur que sa solution est nulle, quand il fera sa 10me rentre dans un nouveau collge pour la mme anne, sous prtexte que les profs sont tous des gros nuls (et bien sr il le leur dit), quand il se sera fait pter la tronche pas un mec 100 fois plus costaud que lui, mais qui avait tort !  

Dans ce thread, tu nous montres toute ta technique pour essayer d'imposer TA vision des choses. Tu refuses l'autorit, l'ordre, la loi. Bien.

Je te souhaite bonne chance dans ta vie, et j'espre pour tes gosses que tes futures expriences t'inculqueront un peu de bon sens.

JS

PS : et dsol de te contredire, mais une gifle ce n'est pas de la maltraitance.

----------


## Robin56

> En france, il y a une regle d'or, on ne remets jamais en cause la parole d'un professeur.


Ah ah elle est bien bonne celle-l.  ::mouarf::  Tu penses franchement ce que tu dis l ?




> Et si ton but, c'est que pour prserver ton enfant, jamais de la vie il ne rencontre de cons, il risque au final de ne pas voir grand monde...

----------


## Nako_lito

> Ah ah elle est bien bonne celle-l.  Tu penses franchement ce que tu dis l ?


et bien trouve un exemple montrant que la personne remettant en question un prof (de prfrence un lve) ne soit pas considr comme de l'insolence ou tout simplement ignore car elle est profre par une personne qui n'as encore aucune exprience de la vie.




> La solution prne par Nako_Lito est la rbellion (oeil pour oeil et dent pour dent).


Je n'ai pas dis a  ::|:  Je dis que si il n'y a pas de rapport de respect quivalent entre un eleve/enfant et un prof/parent, il se doit de le faire remarquer et non pas comme tu le dis a savoir traiter tout le monde de nuls et d'incomptent, mais en leur posant les choses et expliquant qu'ils ont tord. Pas oblig de balancer des "t'es nul" a tout va.
Et qui te dis qu'il suivra une ducation a l'cole ?  ::|:  l'cole n'est pas obligatoire que je sache.

----------


## ZiGoM@r

Tout d'abord, je pense que certains enfants n'ont pas particulirement besoin d'une claque ou d'une fesse, parce qu'ils ne sont pas turbulents, qu'une explication ou une punition moins violente (privation par exemple) suffit  ce qu'ils comprennent. Pour ceux-l, la question ne se pose pas.
Pour d'autres, toutes les explications, les plus rationnelles ou convaincantes du monde ne sauraient les calmer, soit qu'ils sont "hyperactifs", soit qu'ils ont un esprit naturellement provocateurs. Les priver de jouets, de sorties, etc.. ne suffit par toujours et, de toute faon pour les plus ttus, pass un certain temps, trop de privations nuirons  son dveloppement et au lien parent-enfant. Toute punition est plus ou moins violente.

Aussi, quand bien mme l'enfant serait sensible aux explications, je crois qu'une trop forte domination intellectuelle nuit  son amour propre.
Comme nous, ils apprennent en faisant des erreurs. Cela dit, il est du devoir des parents de l'empcher d'en faire de trop graves, par la violence (physique ou verbale) s'il le faut. J'ai dans l'ide que l'importance de la punition doit tre proportionnelle au mfait : uns btise trs grave ncessitera alors une grosse punition. Tout ce qui est rare est prcieux, les cadeaux comme les coups !

Enfin, une leon importante  donner  son enfant est que n'importe qui, mme la meilleure des personnes, peut craquer face  trop de provocation, snerver au del des limites, qu'on essaye justement de lui transmettre, devenir violent. Aussi, une violence irrflchie et excessive mrite des excuses ; c'est une belle leon. Connais ton ennemi.

----------


## Robin56

> et bien trouve un exemple montrant que la personne remettant en question un prof (de prfrence un lve) ne soit pas considr comme de l'insolence ou tout simplement ignore car elle est profre par une personne qui n'as encore aucune exprience de la vie.


Alors tout d'abord repartons de ta phrase d'origine :



> En france, il y a une regle d'or, on ne remets jamais en cause la parole d'un professeur.


Je connais des gens travaillant dans l'ducation au sein de ma famille et je peux te confirmer qu'il devient de plus en plus frquent que les parents prennent la dfense de leur enfant pour une quelconque punition et ceci mme si a frise la totale mauvaise foi de leur part. Donc je ne suis totalement pas d'accord avec ta rgle d'or.

----------


## Barsy

> Mais, ne pas se laisser marcher sur les pieds, ne veut pas dire tre insolent ou vulgaire et qu'on peut trs bien rpondre a qqn pour lui prouver qu'il a tord sans pour autant l'insulter ou lui manquer de respect.


Si pour toi, ne pas se faire marcher sur les pieds consiste  appliquer la mthode que tu utilises sur ce forum : c'est  dire rpondre  tort et  travers (voire *de* travers)  chaque messages posts, constamment remettre en cause ce qui est dit sans jamais essayer de te remettre en cause... Alors dans ce cas, je comprends mieux...

Je ne sais pas si tu as jamais eu  grer une classe de 30 lves, mais en avoir un au milieu (et il n'y en a rarement qu'un) qui passe son temps  remettre en cause les consignes parce que "monpapamaditquecestpascommeaquilfautfaire" et qui n'arrte pas de rpondre au prof, a se rgle rarement  coup de "oui mon enfant tu as raison" mais plutt en punitions. Et l dessus, je suis plutt d'accord avec le prof.

Car il existe autre chose que "ne pas se faire marcher sur les pieds", il y a aussi "savoir faire profil bas". Et l'ducation de l'enfant (en tout cas celle que tu devrais lui inculquer) consiste aussi  lui apprendre quand il vaut mieux utiliser l'un ou l'autre. Par exemple quand il doit appliquer et respecter les consignes donnes par un prof. a s'appelle le discernement, faire la diffrence entre le moment o il vaut mieux l'ouvrir et celui o il vaut mieux la fermer.

----------


## Nako_lito

Merci pour ta participation Zigomar.

(mme si je reste sur mes ides que rien ne justifie de la baffe).
allez, j'dite sinon ca perturbe.

Je parlais de remettre en question le prof avec une explication et une dfense qui tienne la route et des arguments qui montre que le prof s'est effectivement plant dans son explication, et pas juste dire "mon fils a raison, t'es qu'un prof, tu le collera pas pour ca etc"

Pour ce qui est des classes de 30, ne serait ce peu etre pas le systme ducatif a revoir ? on fait des conomies sur le budget de l'ducation, des classes de plus en plus importantes avec des lves de moins en moins apte a passer dans la classe suprieur. 
En plus, dans bcp de cas, il y a des professeur qui n'ont pas bcp d'exprience car pour devenir prof maintenant il suffit d'obtenir le CAPESP (plus de formation sur le terrain etc). Pas tonnant que les profs n'en puisse plus.

Ma vision de l'ducation n'est de toute manire pas applicable dans le systme scolaire franais (du moins pour l'instant)

----------


## ZiGoM@r

On confond trop souvent l'autorit et le pouvoir, or la nuance est capitale.
Le pouvoir n'implique pas sa lgitimit, il peut tre juste ou tyrannique.
L'autorit se veut lgitime, et toute lgitimit peut tre remise en question, pour peu que l'on est les bons arguments.

www.philippecosson.com :



> Etymologiquement, exercer l'autorit signifie "accrotre", "augmenter".
> Une autorit accroit les capacits d'action ou de connaissance de ceux qui l'entourent, un auteur augmente notre patrimoine en crant une oeuvre.

----------


## Golgotha

> (mme si je reste sur mes ides que rien ne justifie de la baffe).


Je pense que quand tout le monde te dit le contraire, c'est que il faut peut tre revoir ta position, mais tu peux aussi tre ttu, auquel cas ce dbat ne sert  rien, en plus tu l'a ouvert toi mme, tu voulais juste "t'entendre parler" ?

C'est pas trs compliqu, c'est du bon sens, il n'y  pas de mode d'emploi.

Dans ton monde parfait, je me demande comment tu ferais fasse  un ado de 14 ans qui  dcid de te prendre pour une grosse merde quoique tu dise, parce que si si a existe, et pas parce que tu aura mal fait ton travail, mais parce que ton enfant aura de mauvaise relation, ou bien si ton ado met enceinte une autre ado dans une soire arros..

Si tu prends tout les parents qui donne des fesss pour des tortionnaires, que dire des parents qui fument en prsence de leurs enfants ? ils les empoisonnent ? il y  des limites, ne pas savoir faire la diffrence entre un acte d'ducation et un acte de maltraitante c'est grave.

Pour moi, l'ducation "enfant roi" c'est une btise sans nom, je suis confront  des enfants qui ne savent toujours pas manger tout seule  14 ans !!!! parce que les parents leurs coupent toujours leurs viandes dans leurs assiettes ! Tout les livres qui parlent de l'ducation des enfants mettent en avant que les enfants roi deviennent des adultes handicap socialement, fasse  une difficult ils sont compltement perdu, ils ne savent rien faire seule et leurs vie s'effondre si on ne leurs sert pas tout sur un plateau.

Enfin, chacun est parfaitement libre d'duquer ces enfants comme il le souhaite, si tu veux essayer ton modle, sans violence, libre  toi. Concrtement moi, j'ai vu les deux faons de faire, et il n'y  pas photos sur le rsultat, il faut bien sr savoir s'adapter  l'enfant, cela va de soi.

----------


## ZiGoM@r

Un exemple personnel rcent :
Je post un trait d'humour, relativement grossier (ironique). Je me vois rapidement inform que ce genre propos ne sont pas tolr sur ce forum, j'ai deux solutions :
_ Me justifier, ne serait-ce que pour expliquer au modrateur que, mme s'il a raison, il n'tait pas dans mes intentions de heurter qui que se soit. J'aurais aussi pu argumenter, comparer mon message avec d'autres qui eux n'ont pas t censur, etc.. ;
_ Faire profil bas et ne pas l'ennuyer inutilement pour un bte message sans grand intrt.

Cette situation est plus que courante  l'cole ! J'ai moi mme t un de ces lves qui tire un grand plaisir  ennuyer de la sorte ses professeurs, dfendant son droit pendant les cours, de bonne ou de mauvaise foi. Aujourd'hui, je me mettrait des baffes et, ayant expriment bon nombre d'autres punitions, peut-tre aurais-je mieux russi ma scolarit si quelqu'un avait pu le faire.
Cela dit, tout cela m'a apprit des choses et, finalement, j'estime en sortir grandi, au prix, peut-tre, de ma russite scolaire. Rien est gratuit et, pour les choses humaines, rien est simple.

On ne doit srement pas apprendre  nos enfants  tolrer l'injustice, mais il est de notre devoir de leur apprendre  la supporter.

----------


## Nako_lito

un gamin qui assiste au quotidien aux ineptie de la part de son professeur est en droit de justifier des explications sur les dires du professeur.
Le savoir va dans les deux sens. Et il est parfois possible qu'un gamin de 14 ans apprenne qqc a un professeur... si si.

vous parlez du respect des gens qui doivent tre respect etc.
Mais au nom de quoi ? le respect a se gagne. Ce n'est pas un d livr avec le statut d'adulte.

Comment expliquer ce rapport de force entre les force de police de sarkozy et le rapport de communication qu'il y avait dans ces mme cits avec la police de proximit ?

Tout le monde a du mal avec l'autorit, a diffrents niveau, mais en rgle gnral, elle est perue comme une contrainte et non comme qqc plaisant de fait.

vous voulez des cas concret du modle d'ducation que je dfends ?

ma soeur a une fille qui a exactement le mme age qu'une de mes cousine (a 2 semaine pres).
Je trouve ma nice bcp plus autonome que ma cousine.
Que ce soit a table, entre les repas, au niveau de son occupation. Alors oui, elle a tjrs besoin de sa mere pour certaine chose, mais elle ne demande a personne pour sortir ses jouets, elle les range quand elle a termin (des fois a la manire d'une enfant de 4 ans, mais en gnral c'est bien rang), de l'autre cot ma cousine a bcp plus de mal quand il y a du monde a se comporter de manire naturelle.
En somme, ma nice fait petite fille, ma cousine fait grand bb.
Je compare deux enfants qui grandissent, c'est trs mal, mais je dois constater que l'ducation que donne ma soeur et que je critiquais tant et que je ne comprenais pas, porte ses fruits et qu'en plus elle arrive a s'y tenir.

Pour terminer : 



> Je pense que quand tout le monde te dit le contraire, c'est que il faut peut tre revoir ta position


T'as pas plus absurde comme raisonnement ? ...
La pens commune, quelle belle preuve de sociabilisation. Tu ne pense pas comme nous, tu devrais changer ta faon de penser et aller contre tes conviction juste par ce que tu ne fais pas parti de la majorit.
Une majorit de gens ont lus Sarkozy, ont ils eu raison ?
Une majorit de gens ont lus Berlusconi, ont ils eu raison ?
Une majorit de gens ont lus Hitler, ont ils eu raison ?

Je continue ?

A mon avis c'est plus une majorit de personne qui ne veulent pas voir autre chose que le modle qu'ils ont eu sous le nez depuis qu'ils sont enfant.
La vision de la chose telle que vous me la prsentez, je l'ai eu galement, jusqu'a mes 23 ans, et je trouvais inadmissible qu'un jeune rponde a un adulte pour quelque raison que ce soit. Qu'un enfant fasse un caprice et obtienne gain de cause par puisement de ses parents. Puis j'ai lu quelque bouquins, j'ai tudi certains compte rendus, et j'ai t forc d'admettre qu'une alternative a l'ducation telle que je la voyais tait possible et qu'en plus elle fonctionnait trs bien. Une mthode qui replace tout le monde a sa place et fait prendre conscience que ses parents ont pu commettre des erreurs sur certain points.

Mais Gogotha, jamais je ne me plierai a l'avis gnral sous seul prtexte que comme il a t approuv a la majorit, je me dois de me plier au ides et admettre qu'elles sont bonnes. je voudrais des cas concret, pas juste des "regarde, j'ai recu des baffes, et je m'en tire pas mal".
Vu comment l'ducation et la notion d'autorit se cassent la gue...le depuis qq annes, que la rigueur est de mise et que l'autorit n'a jamais t autant au coeur des dbats dans tous les domaines, je suis en droit de me demander si le systme ducationnel traditionnel n'a pas atteint ses limites.
Redfinir un point d'galit entre les enfants et les autres, de cette manire une forme de respect pourra s'instaurer et le dialogue qui va avec.

Un patron ou chef qui joue de son autorit pour filer des ordres a droites a gauche me fais plus sourire qu'autre chose. Je lui manque de respect ? Non. Je pense seulement qu'il se joue de son autorit et de son pouvoir de dcision pour gonfler ses petites chevilles. 

cb j'en ai crois dans les boites ou je suis pass... Sous prtexte que j'tais stagiaire ou junior, fais a, a et a ... 
Ouais, mais non, t'es pas mon responsable direct alors non, jsuis pas ton sbire, tu veux que je te fasse ton boulot ? passe par ma responsable hirarchique qui elle aura une autre manire de me poser la chose et avec qui bizarrement je n'ai aucun problme de communication et pour qui je le ferai volontiers (qui soit dit en passant tait au mme rang que le dit chef de service). Tu as un problme avec ma rponse ? Et bien rdige un rapport si t'as que a a faire  ::D: 
Ai je tord ? j'estime que non, car si j'avais du lui faire son taf, j'aurais pas avanc sur le reste et j'aurais pris du retard dans le reste et je me serai fais incendier.

----------


## Chtulus

Bonjour,

C'est une blague ?

Tu ne le dit toujours pas  !!!!!!!!!!!

C'est quoi le problme ?

Le respect..... Pfffffff Parce que tu crois qu'aujourd'hui on va te respecter ?
Ouvre les YEUX, a te ferra encore plus mal mais au moins tu ne diras plus de Btises ^^

 :;):

----------


## kinoton

Bonjour,

Je viens de m'inscrire pour pouvoir participer  ce dbat qui m'intresse




> Toutefois, ma femme a une attitude trs diffrente avec les petits "monstres" qu'elle gardent. A 2 ans, 2 ans et demi, *comme ils n'ont reu aucune ducation correcte de la part de leurs parents* (compltement  l'ouest), ces jeunes tyrans se considrent comme les rois du monde, pour qui le refus est inadmissible. Quand un de ces chrubins piquent une crise suite  un refus, ma femme les isolent dans un placard (pas dans le noir, et pas clos). Ils sont autoriss  revenir quand ils sont calms. He, bien  vertu de l'autorit, ces petits se calment trs rapidement...


en fait, tous les enfants sains passent par un ge (plus ou moins long selon les enfants) o ils vont manifester clairement leur frustration  un refus. C'est une raction normale....et saine, cela veut dire qu'ils sont en pleine construction de leur personnalit, ils ragissent  une injustice (chose primordiale; lorsque l'on ne ragit plus  l'injustice, on est juste mort  l'intrieur...).
Punir cette crise est la dernire des choses  faire si on veut justement garder la "vie"  l'intrieur de l'enfant, c'est  dire lui permettre de grandir en gardant confiance en lui, en ce qu'il ressent.
La crise met mal  l'aise l'adulte mais elle n'est pas mauvaise en soi! Et lorsque l'adulte est capable d'entendre la colre de l'enfant (a ne veut pas dire cder....) en donnant de l'empathie, en mettant des mots dessus, l'enfant alors, en grandissant, aura les outils ncessaires pour mettre lui-mme des mots sur sa colre et petit  petit, les crises feront la place aux mots.

----------


## transgohan

Il y en a pas mal qui devraient prendre du recul et regarder comment cela se passe ailleurs. Suffit de regarder les Sudois pour voir une ducation totalement diffrente au travers des enfants roi (pour gifler ou crier sur son enfant un parent pourrait avoir une amende).
Et pourtant quand on regarde les adultes qui taient des enfants roi ils respectent au poil les rgles et portent en grande estime les autorits.

----------


## Nako_lito

> Bonjour,
> 
> C'est une blague ?
> 
> Tu ne le dit toujours pas  !!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> C'est quoi le problme ?
> 
> Le respect..... Pfffffff Parce que tu crois qu'aujourd'hui on va te respecter ?
> Ouvre les YEUX, a te ferra encore plus mal mais au moins tu ne diras plus de Btises ^^


Il te faut une question prcise exposant un problme pour dbattre d'un sujet ?
Peu tre un peu trop habitu au fonctionnemennt du question/reponse du forum  ::|: 

Il est certain que partant avec une raction du genre "tu pense qu'on va te respecter de nos jours", c'est mal barr ... 
Pour toi le respect est une chose que tu acquire de d du fait de l'age ou de la position hirarchique, partant de l, a mon gout, tu faute dj ds la base du raisonnement. 
Tu n'a pas envie de respecter une personne qui ne te respecte pas, n'est ce pas ? Et bien dj, remets toi en question vis a vis du respect que tu renvois et de l'image que tu donne :/

----------


## Chtulus

> ...


J'ai rsum tes propos, rflchis au moins et reste ouvert dans ton esprit ! 

Demande toi "qui" peut te rpondre et arrte de penser  la place des autres.

Bonne soire
 :;):

----------


## kinoton

> Dire que l'enfant n'a pas conscience qu'il teste ses parents, est d'une navet sans borne. Et je vais essayer (si tu acceptes enfin d'couter les autres) de te le dmontrer.


Non, ce n'est pas d'une navet sans borne, c'est une autre vision que toi de l'enfant...que je partage sur ce point.
L'enfant ne teste pas ses parents au sens ils les provoquent. Ils testent tout son environnement parce que c'est dans sa nature de comprendre le monde qui l'entoure, et comme un scientifique, il teste pour comprendre!!
Ca ne te viendrait pas  l'ide de te dire "il me teste/provoque" en voyant un enfant essayer de rentrer 30 fois d'affile un cube dans une forme ronde...
Alors pourquoi vois-tu cela quand a s'adresse  toi? Ne serait-ce pas plutot son comportement qui *dclenche* en toi quelque chose que tu ne supportes pas (par exemple, l'ide que quelqu'un se fiche de toi?) alors qu'il est en train de faire la mme chose qu'avec ses cubes?.....





> Voil, une exemple. Une petite fille de 4 mois dbarque  la maison (rappel, ma femme est assistante maternelle). Pendant toute la journe, c'est pleurs continus. Normal, c'est ce qu'on appelle un temps d'adaptation. Par contre, ces pleurs se poursuivent les jours suivants, normalement, par exprience, ma femme sait que l'adaptation se fait en 2/3 jours, une semaine grand maximum. Dans le cas de cette petite, rien  faire... 
> Me femme en parle aux parents. Ceux-ci lui disent que chez eux, la petite ne pleurs pas...  Aprs discussion, il s'avre que ds que la petite pleure, les parents vont la chercher et la mette avec eux (dans le salon la journe ou dans leur lit la nuit). Ma femme leur explique qu'elle les met  l'preuve, et qu'il faut que les parents la laisse pleurer. C'est dur, mais si la petite  manger, est change, bref y a pas  s'en faire. 
> Les parents ont commenc  le faire. Les pleurs se sont calms et ont disparu en 3 jours, aussi bien chez eux que chez nous !


Les bbs ne sont pas des tubes digestifs comme on l'a pens pendant longtemps....
On sait maintenant qu'ils ont d'autres besoins que manger et dfquer. 
Des expriences sur des singes ont mme montr que l'affection tait plus importante pour la survie que la nourriture!...voir cet article:
http://maternage.free.fr/peau_a_peau.htm

Quand on sait cela, peut-on encore voir ce bb de 4mois qui pleure des journes entire parce que sa base de confiance (la mre et/ou le pre) n'est plus l, comme un dangereux manipulateur??
Encore une fois Jon Shannow, ce dont tu parles, ne prouve pas que les enfants sont prts  tout pour prendre le pouvoir...
Ce bb souhaitait un contact, quelqu'un pour le rassurer; et si il a fini par cesser de pleurer, c'est qu'il a malheureusement fini par comprendre que personne n'tait l pour lui quand il avait besoin de ce moment rassurant....




> Autre cas, d'un petit garon de 11 mois qui aprs avoir t malade empchait ses parents de dormir (pleurs, hurlements, toute la nuit), alors que chez nous, rien. Il dormait comme un bien heureux. Pourquoi ? Simplement, quand il a t malade, les parents l'ont pris avec eux dans le lit. Rsultat, il faisait tout son possible pour que a continue. A la maison, il avait essay, mais sur ce point ma femme ne cde pas. Rsultat, aucun soucis pour dormir  la maison, et comdie  n'en plus finir chez ses parents.


mme chose...
il faut savoir qu'on est trs minoritaires dans le monde  dormir sparer de nos enfants. Nous sommes fait pour dormir prs d'eux; ou plutot, ils sont programms pour dormir prs d'un adulte, d'une personne rassurante...
Alors, pareil que pour le bb de 4 mois, en laissant pleurer, seul, on finit par faire passer le message que personne n'est l pour lui. Et on est tranquille...et l'enfant? comment il est lui?  l'intrieur, que ressent-il?

Je pense qu'il pourrait tre intressant de rflchir au but de l'ducation.





> Ds le plus jeune ge, les enfants essaient de profiter de la faiblesse des parents. Dans l'exemple, ci-dessus avec les jouets et la malle, l'enfant teste volontairement sa mre pour savoir si elle va cder ou pas. La manire dont la mre se fera respecter (gifle, ou attrapage de l'enfant sans mnagement) est au choix de la mre. Le fait qu'elle l'aide  ranger est dj une erreur. Elle a donn un ordre, l'enfant doit obir. S'il ne le fait il doit tre puni, afin qu'il comprenne qu'il y a des rgles et qu'elles doivent tre respectes.


Est-ce que le but de l'ducation est l'obissance aveugle?




> Nako-lito, si on applique ce que tu dis, comment vas-tu expliquer  ladolescent qu'il doit respecter la loi, si l'enfant qu'il a t n'a jamais eu  respecter quoique ce soit.
> Je ne sais pas si tu auras des enfants, mais si tu mets en pratique ce que tu dis ici, je n'aimerais pas  avoir  m'occuper des tes enfants, autant comme assistant maternel, qu'instituteur ou professeur.


Un enfant qu'on respecte....respecte :;): 
Perso, je souhaite pour mon enfant qu'il respecte la loi non pas parce que c'est la loi, mais parce qu'elle est juste et qu'il en comprend l'intret....nuance trs importante

----------


## kinoton

> Je me souviens d'un fait divers, il y a un an ou deux ans. Un lve traite un prof de "connard" et se prend une gifle par ce prof.
> Le pre de l'enfant est un gendarme et va mettre le prof en garde  vue.


renseigne toi un peu sur le net sur ce fait divers justement... :;): 
Ne t'arrtes pas  ce qu'en ont dit les mdias

----------


## kinoton

> Dans la mesure ou l'enfant est sous la responsabilit de ses parents alors, ils ont des droits sur lui, et lui des devoirs envers eux.


euh....
les parents ont des devoirs envers l'enfant!
Et l'enfant a des droits....mme si ceux-ci sont rarement entendus/reconnus....

----------


## kinoton

> Si tu prends tout les parents qui donne des fesss pour des tortionnaires, que dire des parents qui fument en prsence de leurs enfants ? ils les empoisonnent ? il y  des limites, ne pas savoir faire la diffrence entre un acte d'ducation et un acte de maltraitante c'est grave.


tu la places o la limite toi? 




> Tout les livres qui parlent de l'ducation des enfants mettent en avant que les enfants roi deviennent des adultes handicap socialement, fasse  une difficult ils sont compltement perdu, ils ne savent rien faire seule et leurs vie s'effondre si on ne leurs sert pas tout sur un plateau.


il y a beaucoup, beaucoup plus d'enfants duqus version "traditionnelle" que version "enfant roi"; et si a t'intresse les consquences de la 1ere version sur les futurs adultes que ces enfants deviennent, il y a aussi pas mal de bouquins sur la question :;): 




> Enfin, chacun est parfaitement libre d'duquer ces enfants comme il le souhaite, si tu veux essayer ton modle, sans violence, libre  toi. Concrtement moi, j'ai vu les deux faons de faire, et il n'y  pas photos sur le rsultat, il faut bien sr savoir s'adapter  l'enfant, cela va de soi.


euh, non, on n'est pas libre d'duquer comme on veut nos enfants! On a des devoirs envers eux....
Et quand tu dis "j'ai vu les 2 faons de faire", tu as vu quoi eactement? Tu as dj vu un enfant profondment respect? ou tu parles de laxisme?...

----------


## kinoton

> On ne doit srement pas apprendre  nos enfants  tolrer l'injustice, mais il est de notre devoir de leur apprendre  la supporter.


 :8O: 
Et du coup, comment tu fais pour discerner les moments o tu dois ragir si tu as appris  supporter??....

----------


## Jon Shannow

> l'cole n'est pas obligatoire que je sache.


SI ! Et ce jusqu' 16 ans, en France !




> vous voulez des cas concret du modle d'ducation que je dfends ?


Le cas de ces 2 petites ne prouvent rien. Je connais 2 surs qui ont eu ma mme ducation (mmes parents), l'une est ttue, fainante, dsordonne, l'autre est une enfant modle, comme on dit. La nature de l'enfant est  prendre en compte.




> T'as pas plus absurde comme raisonnement ? ...
> La pens commune, quelle belle preuve de sociabilisation. Tu ne pense pas comme nous, tu devrais changer ta faon de penser et aller contre tes conviction juste par ce que tu ne fais pas parti de la majorit.
> Une majorit de gens ont lus Sarkozy, ont ils eu raison ?
> Une majorit de gens ont lus Berlusconi, ont ils eu raison ?
> Une majorit de gens ont lus Hitler, ont ils eu raison ?


Et ont-ils eu tort ?  L'histoire nous dis que oui (encore que pour Sarko, c'est pas fini), mais au moment de leur choix... J'ai vot en 1981 pour Mitterrand, et mon grand-pre a fais pt le champagne pour l'occasion... au final, il semblerait qu'on ait eu tort. Je ne blme pas les allemands qui en 1933 ont vot pour Hitler, ils voulaient du changement, il leur en promettais (remarque, qu'ils en ont eu  ::mouarf:: ). Regardes les lections en Espagne de ce week-end. La droite gagne haut la main, crois-tu qu'elle fera mieux que la gauche ?  :;): 



> Je continue ?


Oui, j'aime bien rire !

Pour Kinoton, je dirais juste que je ne pense pas que l'enfant soit mauvais, loin de l. Je veux dire qu'il dcouvre son environnement. Si pas ses cris, ses refus, ses  colres, ses crises, il obtient ce qu'il veut alors il pensera que c'est la manire d'agir. En voyant que le monde ne ragit pas selon sa volont, alors il apprendra  maitriser ses frustrations. Si on reprend ton histoire du cube, est-ce que, malgr ses cris et ses pleurs, le cube rentrera dans le rond ? Non ! Alors pourquoi la mre devrait-elle cder plus que le cube ? Et au final, aprs bien des frustrations, il russira  mettre le cube au bon endroit et sera trs content !  ::ccool::

----------


## pmithrandir

Alors, la claque, dj, je suis moyennement pour. je la trouve assez dangereuse et souvent impulsive. En plus, on peut imaginer facilement des squelles sur une claque non matrise.

Bref, je lui trouve bien des dfauts. La nature nous a fait des fesses rebondis, je prfre donc l'ide de fesse. Si on tape trop fort, ca fait mal, mais on ne blesse pas. 

Ensuite, pour la question de savoir si oui ou non on doit laisser l'autorisation aux parents de frapper leur enfant, je suis compltement pour leur laisser ce droit, a condition que : 
 - La force soit adapte(si l'enfant a des marques en gnral c'est qu'on abuse trop de se force)
 - que ca ne soit pas non plus tous les jours la mme chose.

Je sais que c'est difficile a grer, mais bon, les rgles manichennes ne peuvent pas exister pour moi. Je n'en connais dailleur aucune qui ne trouve pas d'exception dans l'une ou l'autre des socits)(peut tre le viol ou je ne vois pas de socit qui l'approuve(ne pas le dsapprouver ne compte pas)

Bref, il y a 2 choses qui font que les rgles sont respectes : 
 - la justesse de ses rgles, le fait qu'elle soient ressenties comme logique et ncessaire par la personne incrimine
 - la force de coercition que l'on encoure si l'on ne respecte pas la rgle.

Si on regarde, la loi est base sur ce modle. On pose une rgle, ainsi qu'une punition(ou une batterie de punition) pour menacer les gens qui ne respectent pas la rgles. Si aucune punition n'existe, la rgle est caduque en gnrale. 

Une fois ceci pos, revenons aux enfants...

Dj, mon background, puisqu'il va forcement influencer mes ides : 
 - pas d'enfants
 - j'ai eu des fesses, voir des coup de laisse en cuir a l'adolescence
 - j'ai t animateur
 - j'ai t au canada, un des pays ou la protection de l'enfant est au top et ou les violences sont prohibes et vrifies par tous les moyens.

Dj, oui, les enfants testent leur environnement, il le teste de diverses manires(les cube dans les ronds) , et dans ces tests il y a le comportement et les rgles. Pour faire simple un enfant teste la limite des punition comme le reste. Si il sait que le pire qu'il puisse avoir c'est l'isolement dans sa chambre, quel que soit la btise, ca ne fonctionne pas. Avoir une graduation de punition est important pour comprendre le bien et le mal, mais aussi la notion de gravit.(il est moins grave de frapper que de tuer, il est moins grave d'insulter que de frapper, etc...) ca nous parait naturel, mais pour un enfant ce n'est pas toujours le cas.

Ensuite, certains enfants veulent avoir plus ou moins d'attention et si on les laisse faire, ils se retrouvent a prendre toute la place dans la maison et l'on ne fait plus que les couter. leur poser la limite et leur montrer que les autres aussi ont besoin de temps a eux est important(le bb qui ne dort pas dans le lit des parents, ou qu'on ne va pas voir tout le temps quand il pleure)
Outre les parents, il y a aussi les autres personnes. Quand vous inviter les parents d'enfants qui se lvent ds qu'il pleure, c'est super chiant de ne pas les voir de la soire parce qu'ils consolent leurs enfants.

J'ai dj utiliser de la force sur des enfants en plusieurs occasions quand j'tais animateur.
 - garder un enfant immobiliser sur mes genoux pour l'empcher de taper sur les autres dans le car parce qu'il ne voulait pas nous couter. J'avais le choix entre le tenir fermement par les poignets en attendant qu'il se calme ou le voir taper els autres pour se calmer.
 - une claque  une ado qui venait de m'en foutre une et de virer mes lunettes, perte de sang froid et c'est parti tout seul. En revanche, quand elle m'a gifl 3 fois par la suite pour se venger, je n'ai pas bouger d'un pouce puisque je savais ce que je risquais et que j'avais repris mes esprits.

Dans les 2 cas ma hirarchie m'a soutenu. Dans le second cas ils ont mme saluer le fait que j'ai encaiss les claques suivants sans ragir en disant que peu en tait capable.(moi ca m'a dtruit les nerfs ce jour la et ca reste un mauvais souvenir, non pas pour la douleur, mais pour le fait de s'incliner devant une injustice et de ne pouvoir rien y faire).

Maintenant, en dehors de ces expriences, j'ai t vivre au canada ou comme je le disais les enfants sont rois. Cela pose quelques soucis.
 - en gnral, les enfants font ce qu'ils veulent. J'ai vu des gamins de 3-4 ans taper leurs parents dans le mtro en rptant "shut up" pendant 10 minutes...
 - Les ados qui sont un peu couillon finissent par nje plus respecter aucune rgles et par ne pas supporter le mot non. Il y en a qui quitte dailleur le domicile familial sans finir les tudes minimum, choisissant en tant qu'ado de 15-16 ans ce qui sera leur vie, cad pas un truc top au banc des assists pour la plupart.
 - Le mot "non" reste un mots mal peru et mal prix pour beaucoup de monde, donc on ne dit pas non mais on le pense, ce qui fait que certaine personnes sous entende un non, avec tous les problmes de communication que ca pose.
 - La notion d'ordre est difficile a imaginer. Moins de hirarchie, ce qui peut tre gnant. J'ai eu plusieurs fois a dire a ma chef  qui s'excusait de me forcer a faire quelque chose : c'est ton boulot, tu es la chef, prend la responsabilit et donne l'ordre, je suis ton salari, j'obis.

Tout ca est du  mon avis au fait que les enfants sont divers, que les parent ont plus ou moins de temps, et de patience, et que parfois, mme si c'est injuste, on s'nerve, on crie, etc... Parfois, certains parents n'ont pas toutes les qualits d'locution pour gagner par la discussion face a un enfant qui leur est suprieur en intelligence ou en malice. face a cela, certains ont besoin d'avoir des recours possible comme l'usage de la force. c'est peut tre un chec, mais je pense qu'il est beaucoup moins gnant que de laisser quelqu'un grandir avec un sentiment d'impunit face au monde qui l'entoure.

Autre chose, je pense que si un enfant qui abuse trop se prends une claque ou une fesse, cela lui montrera parfois qu'il existe un risque d'une altercation physique si on dpasse un certains point. Quand je vois certains adultes qui usent et abusent d'une langue de vipre, sans la moindre consquence possible a leur yeux, je me dit que le jour ou ils rencontreront quelqu'un d'impulsif, ils se prendront un coup de poing ou pire. Alors qu'en apprenant les limites plus petit, on les apprends de personnes qui sont en gnral bienveillante a votre gard, ce qui n'est pas toujours le cas plus tard dans la vie adulte.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> renseigne toi un peu sur le net sur ce fait divers justement...
> Ne t'arrtes pas  ce qu'en ont dit les mdias


Heu... Je me mfie autant d'internet (voir plus) que des mdias !  ::ccool::

----------


## BenoitM

Pas tout lu mais bon


Ne pas giffler son enfant et tre enfant roi, ce n'est pas la mme chose...
Ne pas utiliser la violence physique (et verbale) ne veut pas dire qu'on ne peut pas punir l'enfant, mais  la place de lui mettre deux mandales, on l'envoi dans sa chambre (en lui interdisant de jouer biensur)

De plus ce n'est pas parce qu'on giffle de temps  autre son enfant qu'il n'aura pas un comportement d'enfant roi et ne piquera pas des colres...
J'ai quand meme vu plusieurs fois des parents giffler leurs enfants dans des magasins parce que celui-ci "piquait une crise".
Or je suppose que si un parent giffle sont enfant dans un magasin, il le fait aussi ailleurs


Je me demande si la faculter de giffler un enfant n'est pas du au fait qu'on est sur de gagner... Jamais vu qu'on gifflait un adulte...

----------


## Nako_lito

> SI ! Et ce jusqu' 16 ans, en France !


Non, c'est l'ducation qui est obligatoire, pas l'cole. Grosse nuance. Il existe l'cole a la maison, dispens par les parents.




> Si on reprend ton histoire du cube, est-ce que, malgr ses cris et ses pleurs, le cube rentrera dans le rond ? Non ! Alors pourquoi la mre devrait-elle cder plus que le cube ? Et au final, aprs bien des frustrations, il russira  mettre le cube au bon endroit et sera trs content !


Qui a dit que la mre devait cder systmatiquement ? Elle peut trs bien ne pas ragir aux cris d'nervement de son gamin qui finira par comprendre  que le rond, va dans rond. Ou alors, elle peut aussi l'aider (et pas l'assister en lui faisant) et lui expliquer que le rond va l et pas l.




> Heu... Je me mfie autant d'internet (voir plus) que des mdias !


Il est certain que les sites conventionnel d'ducation risque fort d'aller dans ton sens de soutien de l'ducation. De plus, tu risque de trouver absurdes des documentaires rdigs gnralement par des spcialistes si ceux l ne vont pas dans ton sens de pense et du coup ne pas les prendre au srieux car les cas d'application d'ducation que tu vois autour de toi sont a 100 000 lieux de ce que pourrons dire tous ces psy de l'enfance.
Notons galement que ta femme tant assistante sociale (si je ne me trompe pas), rcupre donc les enfant dont les parents n'ont pas le temps de s'occuper, bon choix d'exemple pense tu ? Des enfants sont confis a d'autre parents pour leur prmices d'ducation ? 
Alors je ne jete la pierre sur aucun d'entre eux, mais Kinoton et moi parlons de parents duquant leur enfant, et ayant du temps avec eux, bcp de temps. L est toute la diffrence entre un enfant roi et l'exemple qu'on cherche a dmontrer.

----------


## Nako_lito

> Je me demande si la faculter de giffler un enfant n'est pas du au fait qu'on est sur de gagner... Jamais vu qu'on gifflait un adulte...


Gnralement, on apple a "coup et blessure". Aussi petite soit la gifle.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Non, c'est l'ducation qui est obligatoire, pas l'cole. Grosse nuance. Il existe l'cole a la maison, dispens par les parents.


Si tu veux jouer sur les mots, ce n'est pas l'ducation (hlas) qui est obligatoire mais l'instruction ! Et si les parents n'inscrivent pas leurs enfants  l'cole, ils doivent faire les dmarches pour le signaler et expliquer, il y a une enqute, et les parents s'exposent  des sanctions.




> Qui a dit que la mre devait cder systmatiquement ? Elle peut trs bien ne pas ragir aux cris d'nervement de son gamin qui finira par comprendre  que le rond, va dans rond. Ou alors, elle peut aussi l'aider (et pas l'assister en lui faisant) et lui expliquer que le rond va l et pas l.


Une fois de plus tu changes le contexte pour aller dans ton sens !




> Il est certain que les sites conventionnel d'ducation risque fort d'aller dans ton sens de soutien de l'ducation. De plus, tu risque de trouver absurdes des documentaires rdigs gnralement par des spcialistes si ceux l ne vont pas dans ton sens de pense et du coup ne pas les prendre au srieux car les cas d'application d'ducation que tu vois autour de toi sont a 100 000 lieux de ce que pourrons dire tous ces psy de l'enfance.
> Notons galement que ta femme tant assistante sociale (si je ne me trompe pas), rcupre donc les enfant dont les parents n'ont pas le temps de s'occuper, bon choix d'exemple pense tu ? Des enfants sont confis a d'autre parents pour leur prmices d'ducation ? 
> Alors je ne jete la pierre sur aucun d'entre eux, mais Kinoton et moi parlons de parents duquant leur enfant, et ayant du temps avec eux, bcp de temps. L est toute la diffrence entre un enfant roi et l'exemple qu'on cherche a dmontrer.


Et de deux !  ::roll::  Et ma femme est assistante MATERNELLE pas sociale ! Et, de nos jours, rares sont les femmes qui peuvent s'occuper des enfants, car elles ont un boulot ! Et ce n'est pas parce que les femmes s'occupent des enfants qu'elles n'en font pas des enfants roi et vice-versa.

----------


## Nako_lito

> Si tu veux jouer sur les mots, ce n'est pas l'ducation (hlas) qui est obligatoire mais l'instruction ! Et si les parents n'inscrivent pas leurs enfants  l'cole, ils doivent faire les dmarches pour le signaler et expliquer, il y a une enqute, et les parents s'exposent  des sanctions.


Tu m'en diras tant.




> Envoyer  la mairie et  linspection dacadmie dont on dpend une lettre en recommand avec A.R. signalant quon a dcid dinstruire notre enfant  la maison (nom, prnom de lenfant, date de naissance, anne concerne). Aucune autre condition nest exige.


La seule obligation qu'a a suivre le parent, est d'assister au scance d'"valuation" en fin d'anne pour dterminer si l'apprentissage de l'enfant est en bonne voie ou pas. Et comme dans bcp d'autre pays, ce n'est pas un programme qui est tudi, mais une courbe d'volution dans les connaissance. 
La contrainte est qu'a 16 ans, il faut que l'enfant sache lire, parler, crire, compter avec un niveau quivalent a ceux de l'cole traditionnelle.
Il est bien vident que les parents sont tests sur leur capacit a enseigner pour ne pas laisser n'importe qui faire l'cole a la maison et se retrouver avec des enfants handicaps (intellectuellement) car ils n'aurons eu aucun suivi.




> Et de deux !  Et ma femme est assistante MATERNELLE pas sociale ! Et, de nos jours, rares sont les femmes qui peuvent s'occuper des enfants, car elles ont un boulot ! Et ce n'est pas parce que les femmes s'occupent des enfants qu'elles n'en font pas des enfants roi et vice-versa.


Alors ne fait pas l'amalgame dans le sens inverse  :;): 
(et au temps pour moi, maternelle et pas sociale (non, sociale c'est l'tape aprs pour l'ducation que je dcris n'est ce pas ?  ::): ))

----------


## A. D.

Pfiou ! Je viens de lire toute cette discussion qui pourrait tre intressante, mais pas de rel dbat malheureusement et surtout pas mal de notions mlanges...

Mais bref, moi je retiens une seule chose pour le moment :




> Ma soeur a eu sa fille voila maintenant bientt 4 ans, elle a choisi une ducation "alternative", et j'change bcp avec elle quand elle est l. Elle me fait dcouvrir de nouvelles choses que l'ducation traditionnelle ne vas surtout pas mettre en avant pour montrer qu'une autre forme d'ducation existe et qu'en plus elle pourrait tre bnfique pour les enfants.





> Je compare deux enfants qui grandissent, c'est trs mal, mais je dois constater que l'ducation que donne ma soeur et que je critiquais tant et que je ne comprenais pas, porte ses fruits et qu'en plus elle arrive a s'y tenir.


Quelle est donc cette mthode d'ducation miracle alternative?  :;): 


Cordialement,

A.D.

----------


## Nako_lito

Pour ne pas reprendre tout le "dbat", je citerai simplement des exemples d'ducations:

pour ce qui est de l'ducation scolaire : Pdagogie Montessori, mise en place dans bon nombre de pays, se distingue par sa pdagogie qui consiste a accompagner l'enfant vers ce qu'il veut faire et non le cadrer dans un programme scolaire dfinit(jusqu'a un certain age bien videmment, age a partir duquel il y a une obligation de connaissance, mais gnralement, les connaissances sont acquises et btonnes car apprise de lui mme avec ses propres moyens d'apprentissage, mnmotechnique etc ...) ou toute autre forme d'apprentissage intuitive a l'initiative de l'enfant, car il a t dmontr que c'est lorsque l'enfant met le souhait d'apprendre qqc qu'il l'assimile le mieux.

Pour ce qui est de l'ducation a la maison, c'est tout un travail qui doit s'oprer entre l'enfant et ses parents, et ce, ds la naissance et sans relache (compliqu a mettre en place avec le systme actuel, je vous l'accorde).
Cette ducation (telle que je la vois), passe dj par une absence de correction physique ou verbale, pas de fesse, pas de gifle, pas de rabaissement verbal, de rapport de domination au quel cas l'enfant risque trs rapidement de se sentir dvaloriser et perdre confiance en lui. Une ducation sans punition Eduquer sans punir : Apprendre l&#39;autodiscipline: Amazon.fr: Thomas Gordon, Louise Drolet, Jacques Lalanne: Livres@@AMEPARAM@@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51m07RUXS-L.@@AMEPARAM@@51m07RUXS-L
Instaurer un rapport d'gal a tal avec son enfant.
Comme le dit Kinoton, un enfant respect, est un enfant qui respectera.
Prendre en considration les paroles de l'enfant. Ds son plus jeune age il est capable de communiquer avec nous, avant mme de savoir parler (notamment avec le langage des signes).

Quand le dialogue est instaur entre l'enfant et les parents, une confiance absolue rgne et un rel apprentissage est entam.
Si l'enfant sait qu'il ne sera pas rprim pour des choses futiles, il osera bcp plus de chose dans son veil et sa dcouverte du monde. (qui n'a jamais eu peur de se faire engue***er par ce qu'il s'est tapp un 5/20 en franais ?)
Il faut nanmoins que les parents restent trs prsent pour dfinir des limites a leur enfant (expliquer les rgles de vie en socit par exemple).

La communication et la paroles sont des lments primordiaux a l'ducation, un simple "par ce que c'est comme a" ne suffira jamais a un enfant. Il est avide de connaissance et veut tout comprendre. Un frein tel que ce genre de rponse n'est pas comprhensible pour lui.

Pour ce qui est de la sociabilisation, chaque enfant est diffrent est il est bte de dire qu'un enfant qui ne va pas a l'cole sera associable (on est sur un forum d'informaticien  ::D: ) certain mettent plus de temps que d'autre avant d'aller vers les trangers, ou mme tout simplement vers les membres de sa famille. Bon nombre de fois j'ai entendu "oh mais elle est pas gentille, elle veut pas faire de bise". Je ne vois pas l'intrt de forcer un enfant a faire un bisou a qqn. Ce n'est pas de la provocation, ni le fait d'tre gentil ou pas, ni un caprice, c'est tout simplement peu tre de la peur.
Un enfant a besoin de confiance pour voluer dans un monde qu'il ne connait pas encore bien.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Qui a dit que la mre devait cder systmatiquement ? Elle peut trs bien ne pas ragir aux cris d'nervement de son gamin qui finira par comprendre  que le rond, va dans rond. Ou alors, elle peut aussi l'aider (et pas l'assister en lui faisant) et lui expliquer que le rond va l et pas l.


Je ne sais pas si tu as t a cot de certains enfants qui pleure et font des crises avec des cris stridents, mais moi, aprs 5 minutes j'ai atteint ma limite.
Comme il n'est pas envisageable de partir de ton cot et de le laisser seul dans la maison, tu fais quoi  ? Tu le laisse te vriller les tympans et te foutre un mal de crane ou tu l'engueule + si ca marche pas fesses ?

Dans ces ide d'ducation alternative, je vois souvent que finalement on a surtout des parents avec beaucoup de patience et parfois un poil de flegme.(oh, c'est pas si grave il comprendra plus tard...)

Alors, oui, ca marche aussi parfois, mais parfois il ya des enfants qui te regardent en face et te dise : ok, je veux pas, tu fais quoi. tu peux me punir, je m'en fout je ne ferais pas ce que tu me dit, tu me punira plus, sans le moindre effet parce que je refuse l'ide mme que tu me punisse, et tu ne peux pas arrter de me nourrir ou de me fournir ce dont j'ai besoin parce que ca serait de la maltraitance.

Alors oui, c'est pervers, mais ca arrive et a mon avis plus souvent que certains le prtendent.

Une autre chose, les enfants avec ducation alternative dans ce genre la sont des petits emmerdeurs pour les parents autour... beaucoup de chose permises, pas beaucoup d'interdits. Les crises en public, collage de parents etc... c'est mignon, mais bon, c'est oublier qu'on est adulte et pas parent uniquement dans sa vie et qu'on a pas a faire subir ses enfants aux gens qui vous entoure.

pour rire un peu...

----------


## Jon Shannow

Et la marmotte..

http://www.google.fr/url?sa=t&rct=j&...woi0MQ&cad=rja

----------


## A. D.

> Pour ce qui est de l'ducation scolaire : Pdagogie Montessori, mise en place dans bon nombre de pays, se distingue par sa pdagogie qui consiste a accompagner l'enfant vers ce qu'il veut faire et non le cadrer dans un programme scolaire dfinit (jusqu'a un certain age bien videmment, age a partir duquel il y a une obligation de connaissance, mais gnralement, les connaissances sont acquises et btonnes car apprise de lui mme avec ses propres moyens d'apprentissage, mnmotechnique etc ...) ou toute autre forme d'apprentissage intuitive a l'initiative de l'enfant, car il a t dmontr que c'est lorsque l'enfant met le souhait d'apprendre qqc qu'il l'assimile le mieux.


Je ne m'y connais pas tellement concernant ce qui se fait dans d'autres pays etc mais ce que vous me dcrivez l me parat difficile  appliquer en France, du moins dans la situation telle qu'elle est actuellement, car cela implique je suppose de petits effectifs pour que les "envies" de chaque enfant soient coutes... De plus, cela me parat tre un genre de mthode uniquement applicable aux plus jeunes? Mais je ne m'y connais pas assez sur le sujet pour en parler plus amplement.




> Pour ce qui est de l'ducation a la maison, c'est tout un travail qui doit s'oprer entre l'enfant et ses parents, et ce, ds la naissance et sans relache (compliqu a mettre en place avec le systme actuel, je vous l'accorde).
> Cette ducation (telle que je la vois), passe dj par une absence de correction physique ou verbale, pas de fesse, pas de gifle, pas de rabaissement verbal, de rapport de domination au quel cas l'enfant risque trs rapidement de se sentir dvaloriser et perdre confiance en lui. Une ducation sans punition


Primo, je pense que nous avons tous compris ici votre point de vue concernant les "punitions" envers les enfants.
Cependant, ce que vous dtes l me parat correct (_"un travail qui doit s'oprer entre l'enfant et ses parents"_) mais  part des bonnes paroles, je ne vois pas en quoi cela dcrit une mthode d'ducation "alternative".

De plus, vous parlez de rapport de domination, et bien que je sois d'accord sur le fait qu'un adulte n'a pas  abuser de sa "supriorit" sur un enfant, je pense que les adultes et les enfants ne sont pas gaux (et je n'entends pas par l que les uns sont suprieurs aux autres, attention !), et ce n'est pas parce qu'un adulte va donner des ordres  un enfant (j'entends par "ordre" des choses telles que mettre la table, ranger sa chambre, ... par exemple) que l'enfant va perdre sa confiance en lui.


Bref, toujours est-il que cette discussion n'avance pas  grand chose et que bien que vous semblez avoir de grands principes d'ducation  inculquer  vos futurs enfants, je pense que leur mise en application sera une toute autre histoire  ::D: 


Cordialement,

A.D.

----------


## Nako_lito

> Je ne sais pas si tu as t a cot de certains enfants qui pleure et font des crises avec des cris stridents, mais moi, aprs 5 minutes j'ai atteint ma limite.


Moi pas :/ Mais il est dans la nature humaine de ne pas pouvoir supporter un pleur d'enfant.




> Comme il n'est pas envisageable de partir de ton cot et de le laisser seul dans la maison, tu fais quoi  ? Tu le laisse te vriller les tympans et te foutre un mal de crane ou tu l'engueule + si ca marche pas fesses ?


Pourquoi penser engueulade + fesse ?  Pas besoin. Pas besoin de quitter la maison, tu change juste de pice, tu fais comprendre a ton enfant que ce n'est pas a coup de cris et d'hurlement qu'il arrivera a ses fins. 
Mais c'est l ou est toute la nuance entre "cder tout pour son gamin" en accourant vite vite pour le calmer (au quel cas, l'enfant part dans l'ide que si il crie, il a sa maman (et accessoirement ce qu'il veut pour ce qui les considre comme des petits dmons) et "laisser son gamin se ruiner la gorge" en le laissant hurler pendant 5h. Il faut aussi ne pas oublier le paramtre de l'impression d'abandon qu'on peut faire passer a l'enfant en "s'en foutant", mais tout ces exemple ne peuvent pas tre trait en binaire, c'est pas tout noir ou tout blanc, c'est bcp de nuance et de subtilit




> Alors, oui, ca marche aussi parfois, mais parfois il ya des enfants qui te regardent en face et te dise : ok, je veux pas, tu fais quoi. tu peux me punir, je m'en fout je ne ferais pas ce que tu me dit, tu me punira plus, sans le moindre effet parce que je refuse l'ide mme que tu me punisse, et tu ne peux pas arrter de me nourrir ou de me fournir ce dont j'ai besoin parce que ca serait de la maltraitance.


si ton enfant devient un teigne et ne te respecte pas, c'est que tu as faut qqp  :;):  et je doute que les enfant qui n'ont pas atteint l'age de raison ai conscience de ce que "maltraitance" veut dire.




> Une autre chose, les enfants avec ducation alternative dans ce genre la sont des petits emmerdeurs pour les parents autour... beaucoup de chose permises, pas beaucoup d'interdits.





> Les crises en public, collage de parents etc... c'est mignon, mais bon, c'est oublier qu'on est adulte et pas parent uniquement dans sa vie et qu'on a pas a faire subir ses enfants aux gens qui vous entoure.


J'ai appris a ignorer les cris des enfants des enfants dans la rue, a la plage, dans les transport en public, dans les supermarchs, et si tu savais a quel point je suis heureux  ::D:  je vois tous ces gens qui geigne, souffle, s'enerve envers la mre et son petit (alors qu'aucun d'entre eux n'aura le cran d'aller demander a la mre de calmer son gamin (comme si ca allait changer qqc d'ailleur, le gamin cri par plaisir)) et ca me fait juste marrer. Si les gens en gnral arrtaient de faire attention au moindre petit bruit gnant, a leur donnerai moins de mourron a se faire. (Je n'ai pas dis qu'un zoo dans le tram ne fais pas mal a la tete).

----------


## Jon Shannow

> vous semblez avoir de grands principes d'ducation  inculquer  vos futurs enfants, je pense que leur mise en application sera une toute autre histoire


 ::mouarf::  C'est clair que a promet... J'en connais un tas des parents (et ceux-l sont vraiment parents) ayant les mmes ides que Nako_lito sur l'ducation. Je vous dis mme pas ce que ces principes deviennent au bout de 4 ans et 10 sances chez le pdopsy pour "essayer de comprendre les crises de ce pvre petit".  ::mouarf::

----------


## pmithrandir

Oui, et bien, si changer de pice suffit pour toi, pour peu dailleur que le gamin ne te suive pas juste pour continuer a t'emmerder, puisque c'est son but premier.

Mme chose, dans le bus etc... et j'ai dj eu le courage d'aller voir els parents pour leur demander d'arrter d'exciter leur gamin dans le bus pour qu'il se taise enfin, bloqu h entre 2 arrets dans un embouteillage monstre avec des parents qui a minuit trouve que c'est le bon moment pour faire des gazougazou a une gamine de 2 ans... bien mal m'en a pris, je me suis fait traiter de tout les noms, ma copine tait une pute, etc... 

Je n'y peut rien, mais les gamins qui hurle, cri pour rien en public, ceux qui vienent tout le temps emmerder leur parents quand on prends l'apro, ou ceux qui sont des petites teignes(et j'en ai vu de 5-6 ans quand j'tais animateur), je ne les supporte pas.

J'ai vu trop de gamins qui refuse en face un ordre ou une punition les yeux dans les yeux au mme age que ces beaux mots je n'y crois pas. 

Les gamins sont out le temps  la recherche d'une libert plus grande, qui peut parfois tre dangereuse pour eux sans qu'ils aient la possibilit de s'en rendre compte, ou tout simplement parce qu'elle empiette sur celle des autres(leur parents par exemple).

Tu penses que les mots suffisent en face d'un enfant, j'en doute fortement.

Mais bon, j'tais le genre forte tte dj  7-8 ans  oser dfier des adultes dans les yeux, donc je dois aussi avoir quelque illusions en moins...

----------


## Nako_lito

A.D

Il est certain qu'avec le systme ducationnels qu'ont reus les franais depuis tjrs, il est difficilement concevable de mettre ces thories en pratique en France, du moins pour les 5  10 annes a venir car cela voudrait dire, remettre en cause TOUT ce qu'on a mis tant de temps a construire au profit d'une ducation qu'on connait que trs peu et qui pourrait ventuellement se casser la figure.

Comme vous dites, cela impliquerai plus d'effectif pour encadrer les enfants dans leurs "envies", mais c'est justement ce que tentent de faire comprendre les associations de parents d'lves. Mais le gouvernement va dans le sens inverse en rduisant les postes et en bclant les formations pour envoyer sur le terrain des profs sans aucune comptences pdagogiques. L'ducation en France a t relay a un rang minoritaire et passe aprs beaucoup de sujets, or a mes yeux il est aussi important que la sant par exemple. Mais a ct de a, on vous tanne sur l'inscurit, la dette publique, le chmage qui ne cesse de crotre.
Si a la base, nos jeunes sortaient de l'cole avec un meilleur suivi et des connaissance pour affronter la vie de dehors, 2 de ces 3 sujets seraient vits.
Pour le 3eme qui est l'inscurit, notre ducation devrait peu tre revoir ses position sur ce qu'est la tolrance et le respect. Car menacer une cit avec un Karsher et des flashball n'a, a mon avis, pas arrang les choses.




> Bref, toujours est-il que cette discussion n'avance pas  grand chose et que bien que vous semblez avoir de grands principes d'ducation  inculquer  vos futurs enfants, je pense que leur mise en application sera une toute autre histoire


^^  ::):  Je suis d'accord :s et il est certain qu'avec des reflexion de ce genre -> Et la marmotte..
C'est pas trs constructif et ca fait pas avancer les choses  :;): 




> Cependant, ce que vous dtes l me parat correct ("un travail qui doit s'oprer entre l'enfant et ses parents") mais  part des bonnes paroles, je ne vois pas en quoi cela dcrit une mthode d'ducation "alternative".


Pour ce point, je rpondrai en disant que de nos jours, il est banal de confier son gamin de 8h a 19h a la crche ou a l'cole. Alors oui je suis d'accord que le systme actuel ncessite ces sacrifice, et que toute mre voudrait passer du temps avec son enfant, mais il faut ensuite tre capable de dire "a peu avoir un impact sur l'ducation de mon enfant". Mme si c'est devenu la norme, a ne veut pas pour autant dire que c'est ce qu'il y a de mieux. Mais arriver a faire remettre a en question ... c'est peine perdue.

----------


## Nako_lito

> Mais bon, j'tais le genre forte tte dj  7-8 ans  oser dfier des adultes dans les yeux, donc je dois aussi avoir quelque illusions en moins...


Tu as tout rsum dans cette phrase, pas la peine d'en dire plus sur la vision que tu as des enfants. Je souhaite bien du courages  tes enfants si tu en as par ce qu'ils vont certainement passer 15 annes de leur existence a en ch**r grave.

----------


## Nako_lito

> C'est clair que a promet... J'en connais un tas des parents (et ceux-l sont vraiment parents) ayant les mmes ides que Nako_lito sur l'ducation. Je vous dis mme pas ce que ces principes deviennent au bout de 4 ans et 10 sances chez le pdopsy pour "essayer de comprendre les crises de ce pvre petit".


On passe de l'argumentaire a la vanne et a l'insulte, le sujet est clt

----------


## ManusDei

> Est-ce que le but de l'ducation est l'obissance aveugle?


Non, mais c'est trs pratique quand ton gamin de moins de 3 ans essaye dsesprment de jouer avec le joli tison (une flamme a bouge, a veut jouer). 
Effectivement, tu pourrais le laisser se cramer si il ne t'coute pas, ce qui serait une mthode trs efficace pour qu'il ne recommence pas, mais personnellement, je pense que la paire de claque est une bien meilleure ide.




> Un enfant qu'on respecte....respecte
> Perso, je souhaite pour mon enfant qu'il respecte la loi non pas parce que c'est la loi, mais parce qu'elle est juste et qu'il en comprend l'intret....nuance trs importante


Mais n'oublions pas qu'il a des limites.
Si la priode d'obissance "aveugle" se termine parce que le gamin a enfin compris pourquoi il ne fallait pas jouer avec le tison sans avoir  se brler, je pense que a reste bien plus positif que celui qui n'a pas obit et s'est cram.

----------


## A. D.

> Pour ce point, je rpondrai en disant que de nos jours, il est banal de confier son gamin de 8h a 19h a la crche ou a l'cole. Alors oui je suis d'accord que le systme actuel ncessite ces sacrifice, et que toute *mre* voudrait passer du temps avec son enfant, mais il faut ensuite tre capable de dire "a peu avoir un impact sur l'ducation de mon enfant". Mme si c'est devenu la norme, a ne veut pas pour autant dire que c'est ce qu'il y a de mieux. Mais arriver a faire remettre a en question ... c'est peine perdue.


C'est pas un peu sexiste a? 

J'ai pas envie d'entrer dans le dbat mais personnellement, je ne suis pas sr que le fait de mettre un enfant en crche ait un impact ngatif sur son ducation (bien sr si les parents "s'occupent" de l'enfant lorsque celui-ci est avec eux hein  ::aie:: ). Cela permet, je pense, de "complter" son ducation en lui apprenant notamment  se sociabiliser et  respecter des rgles de vie  plusieurs (utile par exemple s'il n'a pas de frre/soeur et est peu souvent en contact avec des enfants de son ge). Mais bon, je ne parle pas d'exprience car je ne suis jamais alle en crche ^^


Cordialement,

A.D.

----------


## pmithrandir

Je n'en ai pas chier grave je pense... libre a toi de penser le contraire.

Je donnais juste en exemple mon exprience.
En CE2, je me suis fait vir de classe avec mes cours a ranger(mon casier tait un vrai foutoir). En quelques secondes, j'ai frapp a la porte et j'ai tout mis dans la poubelle consciencieusement.

Je ne respectais pas la prof, ni ses cours qui taient minable(mme a 7-8 ans on peut le comprendre quand on apprends rien).

De la mme faon, on se battait en colo avec mon frre, quand on a essayer de nous sparer, la premire raction qu'on a eu en coeur quand on nous a dit : mais c'est pas bien... a t : "mais pourquoi, c'est mon frre, ca ne concerne que nous".(on avait 9-10 ans a ce moment la)

On aurait pu essayer de nous expliquer tout ce qu'on voulait, pour nous c'tait normal. Ca n'tait pas un adulte qui allait venir nous dicter notre relation. 
Quand on nous a menac de punition, bizarrement on a arrt...

je pense qu'en fait, celui qui rsume le mieux le problme est le parent qui en 1re ou seconde page dit que son premier a eu plein de baffes, tandis que son second presque pas. L'un et l'autre sont diffrent et donc les ractions de l'adulte sont en consquence.

Se poser des questions et remettre en cause l'ducation est quelque chose de plutt bon a mon avis. Vouloir rvolutionner le monde en changeant tout l'est moins. Beaucoup de choses ont ds consquences inattendues et je ne pense pas que toi comme moi nous soyons en mesure de les apprhender sans pratique concrte.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> (bien sr si les parents "s'occupent" de l'enfant lorsque celui-ci est avec eux hein ).


Attention ! Souvent l'erreur des parents qui par obligation doivent placer leurs jeunes enfants en crche ou chez une nounou, c'est de culpabiliser et de choyer les petits  outrance, de ne pas vouloir les punir, ou les frustrer par peur de ne plus tre aim. C'est une grossire erreur. Mais elle est frquente.

@Nako_lito, je traiterais tes messages avec mpris et par la moquerie aussi longtemps que tu afficheras une absence totale d'humilit, une incapacit  aborder les sujets sans les mlanger selon ta convenance, et quand tu sauras lire, apprcier et comprendre ce que les autres crivent ! Quand on lance un dbat, la premire rgle est d'tre capable d'accepter que tout le monde ne soit pas d'accord. Et quand, une majorit semble tre contre, rpondre par "Hitler a bien t lu par une majorit", non content d'tre fausse, cette rponse montre ton manque total de capacit  dbattre. Donc, je traiterais tes rponses par la moquerie, le mpris ou l'indiffrence, selon mon humeur, aussi longtemps que tu ne changeras pas d'attitude envers ceux qui t'ont eu la gentillesse d'accepter le dbat que tu leur proposais. Peut-tre t'attendais-tu  un plbiscite,  tre ovationn pour ta clairvoyance, je reconnais que l'chec n'est pas facile  accepter, d'autant plus si on n'y est pas habitu, ce qu'une ducation permissive a tendance  faire. Hlas, je crois que tes thories, qui n'ont pas t confrontes  la dure ralit des faits, ne font pas lunanimit auprs des personnes ayant eux la dure exprience de la ralit.

Ensuite, tu as une tendance  changer de sujet. On te dis "ducation", tu pars sur l'cole. A savoir que l'cole n'a pas vocation  duquer, c'est le boulot des parents, mais  instruire. Les profs ne sont pas l pour apprendre les bonnes manires. Et s'il y a un si grand malaise dans l'ducation nationale aujourd'hui, je pense que les profs n'en sont pas responsables, c'est un peu l'Etat, beaucoup les parents et les associations de parents d'lves qui ont dfendus pendant des annes, les lves contre les profs. Rsultat : lves irrespectueux et profs dsabuss.

----------


## Barsy

> Attention ! Souvent l'erreur des parents qui par obligation doivent placer leurs jeunes enfants en crche ou chez une nounou, c'est de culpabiliser et de choyer les petits  outrance, de ne pas vouloir les punir, ou les frustrer par peur de ne plus tre aim. C'est une grossire erreur. Mais elle est frquente.
> 
> @Nako_lito, je traiterais tes messages avec mpris et par la moquerie aussi longtemps que tu afficheras une absence totale d'humilit, une incapacit  aborder les sujets sans les mlanger selon ta convenance, et quand tu sauras lire, apprcier et comprendre ce que les autres crivent ! Quand on lance un dbat, la premire rgle est d'tre capable d'accepter que tout le monde ne soit pas d'accord. Et quand, une majorit semble tre contre, rpondre par "Hitler a bien t lu par une majorit", non content d'tre fausse, cette rponse montre ton manque total de capacit  dbattre. Donc, je traiterais tes rponses par la moquerie, le mpris ou l'indiffrence, selon mon humeur, aussi longtemps que tu ne changeras pas d'attitude envers ceux qui t'ont eu la gentillesse d'accepter le dbat que tu leur proposais. Peut-tre t'attendais-tu  un plbiscite,  tre ovationn pour ta clairvoyance, je reconnais que l'chec n'est pas facile  accepter, d'autant plus si on n'y est pas habitu, ce qu'une ducation permissive a tendance  faire. Hlas, je crois que tes thories, qui n'ont pas t confrontes  la dure ralit des faits, ne font pas lunanimit auprs des personnes ayant eux la dure exprience de la ralit.
> 
> Ensuite, tu as une tendance  changer de sujet. On te dis "ducation", tu pars sur l'cole. A savoir que l'cole n'a pas vocation  duquer, c'est le boulot des parents, mais  instruire. Les profs ne sont pas l pour apprendre les bonnes manires. Et s'il y a un si grand malaise dans l'ducation nationale aujourd'hui, je pense que les profs n'en sont pas responsables, c'est un peu l'Etat, beaucoup les parents et les associations de parents d'lves qui ont dfendus pendant des annes, les lves contre les profs. Rsultat : lves irrespectueux et profs dsabuss.


+1

D'ailleurs, quand on regarde les rsultats du sondage, on constate au final que les gens ayant reu une gifle durant leur enfance sont bien plus nombreux que les autres. a n'en fait pas pour autant des adultes traumatiss qui en veulent  leur parent (au contraire, la plupart reconnait d'ailleurs que c'tait mrit).

----------


## casanabo

toute faon, faudrais arrter de croire qu'il n'y a une ducation parfaite pour tout les enfants... 
Comme dit au tout dbut, la perception que peut avoir un enfant d'un acte (comme une claque) n'est pas connue prcisment et diffrente pour chacuns.
L'ducation comme pron par Nako_lito fonctionne surement dans certains cas... comme elle doit chouer dans d'autres... simplement parce que chaque enfant est diffrent.

----------


## pmithrandir

pour rebondir la dessus, une chose pour laquelle je trouve que l'on ne doit pas suivre les demande de l'enfant.

En gnral, les enfants aiment jouer avec leurs parents ou des adultes. C'est une faon de passer un bon moment en famille. En gnral, avouons le aussi, les parents jouent plus pour amuser le petit que pour s'amuser. la 30 eme partie de mille borne dans la journe, c'est plus vraiment drle.

Certains parents croient qu'il faut malgr tout continuer a jouer pour que l'enfant s'panouisse, et qu'il apprenne de lui mme a se lasser. Ils jouent donc ds qu'ils sont  la maison avec les enfants, pour parfois arriver  la situation ou l'enfant ne joue jamais sans ses parents.

Certains trouveraient cette situation normale, et elle semble rpondre aux attente de l'enfant. En revanche, ce que j'observe dans les familles qui fonctionne comme cela, c'est que les enfants :
 - ont beaucoup moins d'imagination, le parent tant toujours prsent pour garder une certaine rigueur mentale, ils ne divaguent pas comme le font d'autres enfants
 - ne savent pas jouer tout seul, un vrai manque d'autonomie
 - n'ont aucune patience, il veulent jouer, ce qui est normal, et donc exigent que l'adulte les soutienne la dedans.
 - Ne comprennent pas du tout quand ils sont face a d'autres adultes qui ne voient pas les choses de cette manire.

Comme toujours, tout est dans le compromis, ne pas jouer est nul, mais jouer constament, souvent pour se donner bonne conscience, est contre productif.

----------


## ZiGoM@r

duquer sans punir ? Quelle Justice peut se passer de punition ?
Que ce soit pour rparer les dommages, pour inciter au respect des lois (en faisant courir un risque au contrevenant) ou encore dans un but de rinsertion, le juge imposera toujours une ou plusieurs obligations au contrevenant, et ce dernier y verra toujours l une punition.
Cela ne fait-il pas partie des choses importantes que l'on doit transmettre  son enfant ?

Donnons toutes les explications ncessaires  nos bambins, comme la cit se doit d'tre en mesure d'expliquer ses lois aux citoyens, et expliquons leur pourquoi ils seront sanctionns si malgr cela ils franchissent la ligne.

On peut aussi remettre en question les principes mme de la Justice, dans une autre discussion peut-tre.

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...)simplement parce que chaque enfant est diffrent.


+1

Ma fille de 4 ans est hyper-sensible, et je n'ai absolument pas besoin de sortir la grosse artillerie. En fait, je lui fait un simple reproche - mme pas en levant la voix - et elle part pleurer en sachant qu'elle ne pourra pas recommencer. J'ai parfois l'impression d'tre une brute, alors mme que je ne distribue pas 1% des punitions que j'ai pu recevoir.

Seulement, d'autres enfants sont diffrents, et ceux qui ont la couenne plus dure(je pense  un cousin de ma fille, un vrai cad,  l'oppos de son petit frre), et il faut faire plus de discipline avec eux. Par chance, il ne parle pas le Franais, et quand je lui gueule dessus en Franais, a lui fout les jetons, et a le calme, sans le traumatiser. Il est inconcevable que je fasse a avec son petit frre, que a dmolirait sans doute.

Je dirais que c'est comme le management : l'important, c'est de connaitre ses troupes, et d'adapter la mthode aux dites troupes. Et tant qu'on peut viter la violence physique.....

----------


## Barsy

> Et tant qu'on peut viter la violence physique.....


Marrant a pour quelqu'un dont le pseudo est "le gifleur"  ::mrgreen::

----------


## tigunn

BAF ....  ::aie::  ... bon a s'est fait !

----------


## el_slapper

> Marrant a pour quelqu'un dont le pseudo est "le gifleur"


Les gifles, comme toutes formes de violence, peuvent tre psychologiques. D'ailleurs, gueuler en Franais sur un enfant qui ne connait pas cette langue, c'est une forme de violence psychologique -  la violence de la forme verbale s'ajoute la violence de l'incomprhension. A utiliser avec modration, et seulement dans des cas ou on sait que la "cible" va survivre(et mon neuveu par alliance est tout  fait quip pour survivre)..

----------


## kinoton

> Pour Kinoton, je dirais juste que je ne pense pas que l'enfant soit mauvais, loin de l. Je veux dire qu'il dcouvre son environnement. Si pas ses cris, ses refus, ses  colres, ses crises, il obtient ce qu'il veut alors il pensera que c'est la manire d'agir. En voyant que le monde ne ragit pas selon sa volont, alors il apprendra  maitriser ses frustrations. Si on reprend ton histoire du cube, est-ce que, malgr ses cris et ses pleurs, le cube rentrera dans le rond ? Non ! Alors pourquoi la mre devrait-elle cder plus que le cube ? Et au final, aprs bien des frustrations, il russira  mettre le cube au bon endroit et sera trs content !


Mais je n'ai pas dit que la mre devait cder....
Il y a quand mme des nuances  avoir selon l'ge du bb/enfant. Tout petit, celui-ci n'agit que par *besoin*, si il pleure, c'est parce qu'un de ses besoins n'est pas satisfait...Et c'est le rle de l'adulte d'y rpondre! Croire que le bb va "comprendre" la patience ou je ne sais quoi, est simplement illusoire (parce que son cerveau n'en est tout simplement pas capable)et dangereux (parce que comme je l'ai dit, ne pas reagir vite  un besoin du bb, lui apprend qu'il n'est pas important puisque personne n'est l pour lui alors qu'il est totalement dpendant de l'adulte).

En fait, le problme dans ton raisonnement, c'est que tu vois automatiquement les pleurs et cris comme des tentatives de manipulation...C'est simplement une interprtation diffrente....mais malheureusement, cette interprtation pousse  tre autoritaire voire violent.

Exemple:
un enfant veut une petite voiture dans un magasin, scne classique. En gnral, on voit 2 faons de rgler ce "souci" (dj en est-ce vraiment un?):

- on achte le camion (sans dire non ou aprs avoir dit non, pour faire cesser la crise).
- on dit non, l'enfant crise, on punit/menace/tape, bref on essaie de faire taire l'enfant

Il existe une 3eme solution....
On dit non, l'enfant se met en colre. Au lieu d'y voir l une tentative de manipulation pour nous faire changer d'avis (et du coup, o on applique la solution 2); on voit un enfant qui voulait un jouet et  qui on vient de lui refuser, il est donc lgitime pour lui d'tre trs frustr et en colre. C'est assez facile de s'imaginer ce qu'il peut ressentir, il n'y a qu' penser  un moment similaire pour nous, adulte, o quelque chose que l'on souhaitait vraiment n'arrive pas, ou n'est pas possible.
On peut donc en faire part  l'enfant, "a te met trs en colre de ne pas pouvoir avoir ce jouet, tu le trouvais vraiment joli?"; souvent, a suffit....L'enfant se calme rapidement car au fond, ce que souhaite la plupart des enfants, c'est d'tre *compris*.
Parfois, les pleurs continuent; il fait son "deuil" en quelque sorte....On peut continuer  lui montrer de l'empathie, lui proposer de pleurer dans nos bras par exemple.
On n'a pas cd (achet la voiture)....et on a montr  l'enfant que mme si tout n'est toujours pas possible, on est l pour l'accompagner!

Lorsqu'on dit  un enfant "c'est pas la peine de faire ta crise, a changera rien", on lui met nous mme en tte qu'il est en train d'essayer de nous manipuler parce qu'on interprte la situation comme a!!

----------


## kinoton

> Oui, et bien, si changer de pice suffit pour toi, pour peu dailleur que le gamin ne te suive pas juste pour continuer a t'emmerder, puisque c'est son but premier.


c'est son but premier??...
si a c'est pas de l'interprtation......

----------


## kinoton

> pour rebondir la dessus, une chose pour laquelle je trouve que l'on ne doit pas suivre les demande de l'enfant.
> 
> En gnral, les enfants aiment jouer avec leurs parents ou des adultes. C'est une faon de passer un bon moment en famille. En gnral, avouons le aussi, les parents jouent plus pour amuser le petit que pour s'amuser. la 30 eme partie de mille borne dans la journe, c'est plus vraiment drle.
> 
> Certains parents croient qu'il faut malgr tout continuer a jouer pour que l'enfant s'panouisse, et qu'il apprenne de lui mme a se lasser. Ils jouent donc ds qu'ils sont  la maison avec les enfants, pour parfois arriver  la situation ou l'enfant ne joue jamais sans ses parents.
> 
> Certains trouveraient cette situation normale, et elle semble rpondre aux attente de l'enfant. En revanche, ce que j'observe dans les familles qui fonctionne comme cela, c'est que les enfants :
>  - ont beaucoup moins d'imagination, le parent tant toujours prsent pour garder une certaine rigueur mentale, ils ne divaguent pas comme le font d'autres enfants
>  - ne savent pas jouer tout seul, un vrai manque d'autonomie
> ...


mais tu peux trs bien suivre les demandes de l'enfant tout en respectant tes propres besoins!
pourquoi est-ce toujours tout blanc ou tout noir??
un enfant est capable de comprendre que son parent a ses propres besoins et envies.....
est-ce que quelqu'un a dit ici qu'il fallait suivre toutes les demandes d'un enfant?

----------


## kinoton

> Non, mais c'est trs pratique quand ton gamin de moins de 3 ans essaye dsesprment de jouer avec le joli tison (une flamme a bouge, a veut jouer). 
> Effectivement, tu pourrais le laisser se cramer si il ne t'coute pas, ce qui serait une mthode trs efficace pour qu'il ne recommence pas, mais personnellement, je pense que la paire de claque est une bien meilleure ide.


et lui prendre le tison?...c'est pas envisageable?
perso, j'ai toujours accompagn mon enfant concernant les dangers. Lorsqu'il voulait toucher le four, bah je m'approchais de lui,  sa hauteur, en lui expliquant, juste "c'est chaud", et approchant doucement sa main, il sentait la chaleur....
et c'est tout! 
et aprs, on parle de claques mrites.......




> Mais n'oublions pas qu'il a des limites.
> Si la priode d'obissance "aveugle" se termine parce que le gamin a enfin compris pourquoi il ne fallait pas jouer avec le tison sans avoir  se brler, je pense que a reste bien plus positif que celui qui n'a pas obit et s'est cram.


tu te contredis...
soit on est dans l'obissance aveugle, soit dans la comprehension des choses...
l'obeissance aveugle ne se termine pas par la comprehension des choses, sauf:
si je fais une connerie, on va me tomber dessus

du coup, souvent, la reflexion qui suit, c'est "comment puis-je faire ma connerie, pour pas qu'on me tombe dessus" ::ccool::

----------


## el_slapper

Et puis parfois il y a l'urgence.

Quane elle avait 2 ans, ma soeur avait subtilis les aiguilles  tricoter(en alu, conducteur) de ma maman. En avait plant une dans un des trous de la prise electrique, et la tenait toujours. Cherchait  planter l'autre avec l'autre main.

Ma mre a considr qu'elle n'avait pas le temps de se baisser et a donc shoot(comme au football qu'elle avait pratiqu) la gamine pour l'loigner de la prise.

Pour le coup, la punition servait aussi de mesure de sauvegarde.

----------


## Nako_lito

Il ne faut pas assimiler une situation dextrme urgence a une baffe reflex dagacement.

Dans le cas de ta soeur, l'tape suivante aurait t l'lectrocution. A situations extrme, recours extrme.

Quelle a t l'attitude de ta mre aprs avoir vir ta soeur de la prise ?

Mais on est bien loin de la situations de "crise" du magasin de jouets.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Il y a quand mme des nuances  avoir selon l'ge du bb/enfant. Tout petit, celui-ci n'agit que par *besoin*, si il pleure, c'est parce qu'un de ses besoins n'est pas satisfait...


C'est l que tu te trompes.
Le bb ne pleure pas FORCEMENT pour un besoin. La preuve, si tu as eu des enfants, tu as du le constater. Tu as l'enfant dans les bras, il ne pleure pas, il est bien et tout et tout. Tu le couches... il pleure. Il a besoin de quoi ? Rien, simplement il n'est pas content car il aimait tre dans tes bras.

Tu as alors 2 solutions :
1) Tu le portes en permanence
2) Tu le laisses pleurer et au bout d'un moment, si tu n'ai pas venu tout les 5 minutes pour le cajoler, il va s'endormir.




> En fait, le problme dans ton raisonnement, c'est que tu vois automatiquement les pleurs et cris comme des tentatives de manipulation...


Et ton problme c'est que tu vois les enfants comme des petits tre parfaits dnus de toutes intentions, bonnes ou mauvaises.

Je ne reviendrais pas sur l'exemple de la voiture dans le magasin, je serais mchant !  ::roll::

----------


## ManusDei

> et lui prendre le tison?...c'est pas envisageable?
> perso, j'ai toujours accompagn mon enfant concernant les dangers. Lorsqu'il voulait toucher le four, bah je m'approchais de lui,  sa hauteur, en lui expliquant, juste "c'est chaud", et approchant doucement sa main, il sentait la chaleur....


Pas quand il est dans la chemine. Et "c'est chaud" ne suffit pas forcment.




> tu te contredis...
> soit on est dans l'obissance aveugle, soit dans la comprehension des choses...
> l'obeissance aveugle ne se termine pas par la comprehension des choses, sauf:
> si je fais une connerie, on va me tomber dessus
> 
> du coup, souvent, la reflexion qui suit, c'est "comment puis-je faire ma connerie, pour pas qu'on me tombe dessus"


Je ne me contredis pas, l'obissance aveugle quand il est trop jeune pour comprendre, puis la comprhension quand il en a l'ge.
Sinon comment tu veux faire quand il ne comprend pas pourquoi il ne peut pas faire une chose ? Tu le fliques en permanence ? 
Sinon oui c'est pas parfait ma mthode, mais si la mthode parfaite existait, cette discussion n'aurait pas lieu.

----------


## Loceka

> Quelle a t l'attitude de ta mre aprs avoir vir ta soeur de la prise ?


Elle a couru dans toute la maison avec les bras levs en hurlant  GOAAAAAAAL  ! \o/

----------


## el_slapper

> Elle a couru dans toute la maison avec les bras levs en hurlant  GOAAAAAAAL  ! \o/


 ::lol:: 

Non, elle lui a pass un savon. Verbal. En lui expliquant en long, en large, et en dtail pourquoi il ne fallait pas faire a.

Et c'est  mon sens le plus important : expliquer. Quand on interdit quelquechose(marcher dans la rue, jouer avec les prises, triturer les boutons de la gazinire...), il faut expliquer pourquoi. Aprs, la "duret" idale de l'interdiction n'est pas toujours facile  trouver.

----------


## Higestromm

Je ne fait que passer et je n'ai pas tout lu... on  dja atteind le point Godwin ou non ?

----------


## Elepole

> Je ne fait que passer et je n'ai pas tout lu... on  dja atteind le point Godwin ou non ?


Oui, quelque par en page 4-5.

Bon pour pas tre totalement hors-sujet:

Y'a un type d'enfant (que je connait bien vu que j'en tait un) qui ne peut pas tre duqu sans gifle (et je dirais mme un grand nombre):

Le gamin qui comprend bien les explication ("oui un verre cass sa coupe") mais qui comprend quand mme pas pourquoi il ne faut pas le faire ("sa coupe mais si on marche pas la on se fera pas coup ! Donc je peut le casser !")

Je pensais toujours comme a, je comprenais parfaitement qu'essayer de transporter une TV risquais de me casser un membre, mais vue qu'un bras casse sa se rpare pourquoi devrait-je m'en soucier ?

Rtrospectivement, je me suis demand quel aurait t la meilleur faon de mduquer, et je suis venus sur la conclusion que la gifle tait la seul chose a faire. Et a vrai dire, je pense que m'est parent aurais du m'en donner plus, honntement j'en mritait bien plus.

----------


## Higestromm

Bon aller  ::):  Juste pour faire genre cette conversation finira par servir a quelque chose  ::): 

Ne jamais soumettre un enfant a un minimum de souffrance (psychique ou phystique) est galement de la maltraitance car finalement a long terme l'enfant sera totalement dmunis face  la moindre violence. Par exemple, si il assiste a un tabassage dans un bus il fera partit des gens qui baisserons la tte et irons voir leurs psy juste aprs pour oublier. Ouais on a bien fait de le protger de tout le p'tit.

Finalement tout se rsume  : Les antibiotiques, c'est pas automatique !

----------


## BenoitM

Je trouve ca assez bizzare comme ide, moi je l'aurait plutot inscrit dans un cours de "self-dfence" si tu veux lui apprendre   se dfendre plutot que de lui donner des giffles quand il fait une btise.

De plus je pense qu'en gnral la plus part des parents arrtent les "svices" corporele une fois que l'enfant est plus fort qu'eux...

----------


## Jon Shannow

> De plus je pense qu'en gnral la plus part des parents arrtent les "*svices" corporele* une fois que l'enfant est plus fort qu'eux...


Outre la faute de franais, je pense qu'il faut savoir peser ses mots. Une gifle, n'est ni de la maltraitance, ni des "svices corporels". 
C'est un peu comme si tu disais que boire un verre de vin, c'est de l'alcoolisme !  ::roll::

----------


## Higestromm

> Je trouve ca assez bizzare comme ide, moi je l'aurait plutot inscrit dans un cours de "self-dfence" si tu veux lui apprendre   se dfendre plutot que de lui donner des giffles quand il fait une btise.
> 
> De plus je pense qu'en gnral la plus part des parents arrtent les "svices" corporele une fois que l'enfant est plus fort qu'eux...


Je ne parle pas d'autoriser les svices corporel mais de ne pas sombrer dans la surpotection qui est un comportement autant plus destructeur.

----------


## BenoitM

> Outre la faute de franais, je pense qu'il faut savoir peser ses mots. Une gifle, n'est ni de la maltraitance, ni des "svices corporels". 
> C'est un peu comme si tu disais que boire un verre de vin, c'est de l'alcoolisme !


Ca dpend si tu es capable de te passer de se verre de vin.

Quand un mec mets une claque  sa femme, je pense qu'on parle de svice corporel.

A premire vue quand c'est un gosse ca fait parti de l'ducation mais bon c'est vrai qu'il y a 10 ans c'tait aussi l'ducation de la femme

Fsse d'aprs wiki bon chatiment corporel si vous prfr  svice et je l'avais mis entre ""  :;): 
et dans la logique de Higestromm je ne vois pas pq on devrait se limiter  une simple giffle si le gosse doit apprendre la vie. Je pense pas que quand il sera en rue le mec se contentera de lui donner une giffle

----------


## math_lab

> Quand un mec mets une claque  sa femme, je pense qu'on parle de svice corporel.


Et quand une femme met une claque a son mec, c'est quoi ? On parle de svices corporels ou de "t'avais qu'a pas lorgner sur la voisine" (qui s'apparente a de lducation) ?

----------


## Elepole

> De plus je pense qu'en gnral la plus part des parents arrtent les "svices" corporele une fois que l'enfant est plus fort qu'eux...


Faux, mme maintenant mes parent essaye de me donner des gifles quand je les mritent. (Ce qui ne veut pas dire qu'ils russissent. Ni que je riposte, j'ai bien trop de respect pour eux)

----------


## BenoitM

> Et quand une femme met une claque a son mec, c'est quoi ? On parle de svices corporels ou de "t'avais qu'a pas lorgner sur la voisine" (qui s'apparente a de lducation) ?


Oui personnellement je trouve un peu illogique que dans les spots contre la violence au sein des couples on ne parle *que* de la violence de l'homme sur la femme. Mme si les cas les plus nombreux sont dans ce sens avec quelques messages sur la problmatique inverse ne ferait pas de tord non plus

Comme on parle souvent uniquement de la violence physique...

Mais bon ca dborde un peu du sujet initiale

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Ca dpend si tu es capable de te passer de se verre de vin.


N'tant pas franais, je t'explique, que l'expression "boire un verre de vin" implique la non dpendance, l'occasionnel de l'acte de boire le verre en question.




> Quand un mec mets une claque  sa femme, je pense qu'on parle de svice corporel.


Non, on ne parle pas de svices corporels, mais de violences conjugales. Ce n'est pas la mme chose. Mme si c'est rprhensible.

Bon, je ne vais pas discuter avec toi, tu dformes tout. 

Mon point de vue est plutt simple. L'ducation passe par l'apprentissage de rgles de vie, que l'enfant doit assimiler. Il est dans la nature de l'enfant de remettre en question ces rgles, il en a besoin pour s'affirmer et se dvelopper, pour comprendre la socit dans laquelle il va devoir voluer.
Lors de ces remises en question, les parents doivent lui faire comprendre l'importance du respect de ces rgles. L'idal est que l'enfant les assimilent, les comprennent et les fassent siennes sans heurt, avec de simples rprimandes ou punitions. Hlas, l'idal n'est pas de ce monde. Pour certains enfants, le besoin de provoquer soit toujours plus fort. Dans ce cas, les beaux discours n'ont plus courts et il faut savoir montrer aussi que plus on dpasse les bornes, plus les consquences sont graves. C'est d'ailleurs le cas dans la vie de tout les jours, et c'est pourquoi il est important de le faire comprendre aux enfants. 
Penser que tous les enfants sont de doux anges auxquels il suffit de dire "ne fais pas a, c'est pas bien" pour qu'ils comprennent, c'est de la btise sans nom !
Une fesse au bon moment peut faire beaucoup de bien au dveloppement de l'enfant. Il est bien vident que le chtiment corporel doit tre une exception, s'il devient habitude alors il n'est plus crdible et peut devenir  terme, de la maltraitance.

----------


## ManusDei

> Quand un mec mets une claque  sa femme, je pense qu'on parle de svice corporel.
> 
> A premire vue quand c'est un gosse ca fait parti de l'ducation mais bon c'est vrai qu'il y a 10 ans c'tait aussi l'ducation de la femme


Je pense que les diffrentes responsabilits pnales des mineurs et majeurs (et le pourquoi de ces diffrentes responsabilits) expliquent largement pourquoi on parle d'ducation dans un cas et de svices dans l'autre.

----------


## Higestromm

> et dans la logique de Higestromm je ne vois pas pq on devrait se limiter  une simple giffle si le gosse doit apprendre la vie. Je pense pas que quand il sera en rue le mec se contentera de lui donner une giffle


Oui mais l on parle d'enfant... si on est pas capable de faire la diffrence entre la giffle "remontrance" et la giffle qui dcroche la tte c'est qu'on a un problme quand mme.

Il serait peut tre temps d'arreter de commencer les phrase par "et dans la logique de" car elles n'ont aucun sens a part dformer ce qui est dit au dpart. 

Le but est de parler en bonne intelligence et non d'avoir raison.

----------


## BenoitM

> Je pense que les diffrentes responsabilits pnales des mineurs et majeurs (et le pourquoi de ces diffrentes responsabilits) expliquent largement pourquoi on parle d'ducation dans un cas et de svices dans l'autre.


Euh non ca dpend surtout de la loi qui son des conceptions morales des socits

Dans certains pays tapper sa femme est normal, dans d'autre pays tapper un enfant est interdit

----------


## ManusDei

> Euh non ca dpend surtout de la loi qui son des conceptions morales des socits
> 
> Dans certains pays tapper sa femme est normal, dans d'autre pays tapper un enfant est interdit


Tu sais quand mme qu'il y a des diffrences entre les enfants et les adultes, non ? Et que a ne se limite pas  "je grandis encore, pas toi".

----------


## Jon Shannow

Le problme des lois, c'est aussi leur interprtation. Quand tu dis, "il est interdit de taper un enfant", qu'est-ce que l'on met derrire le mot "taper" ? 
Si c'est battre pour le plaisir de battre, je suis d'accord. Si c'est mettre une fesse pour duquer, c'est diffrent.

----------


## BenoitM

> Le problme des lois, c'est aussi leur interprtation. Quand tu dis, "il est interdit de taper un enfant", qu'est-ce que l'on met derrire le mot "taper" ? 
> Si c'est battre pour le plaisir de battre, je suis d'accord. Si c'est mettre une fesse pour duquer, c'est diffrent.


28 pays dans le monde on interdit toutes violences ducative mme dans le cadre familiale

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fess%C3%A9e
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Corpora...nt_in_the_home

----------


## Jon Shannow

> 28 pays dans le monde on interdit toutes violences ducative mme dans le cadre familiale
> 
> http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fess%C3%A9e
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Corpora...nt_in_the_home


Bon, alors, rien qu' l'ONU il y a 194 pays (sans compter le Vatican).

Donc, nous avons donc environ 14% des pays concerns... 
Une anecdote pour le plaisir des lois. Dans les annes 1950/60 en Allemagne (RFA  l'poque), pays qui est dans ta liste, une loi a dcrt qu'il tait obligatoire de coucher les enfants sur le ventre. Depuis quelques annes, il est reconnu par les pdiatres que la mort subite du nourrisson peut-tre provoque par le fait de coucher le nourrisson sur le ventre, et donc cette pratique est hautement dconseille. 
Alors, la loi est-elle la meilleure ?

----------


## Tellen

Pour info ce soir sur Arte il y a un reportage sur le sujet :Au pays de la fesse interdite. 

Petit pitch (a s'ecrit comme ??) du site ou j'ai trouv l'info :



> Avec ce documentaire sign Juliette Armanet et Yvonne Debaumarch, Arte propose une plonge dans un pays devenu modle en matire de droit de l'enfance. En France, la question des chtiments corporels envers les enfants reste d'actualit. En novembre 2009, la dput UMP Edwige Antier avait ainsi annonc son dsir de dposer une loi pour interdire la fesse. Dans un sondage TNS Sofres, les Franais s'taient alors exprims  82% contre une telle initiative, rvlant la forte diffrence de mentalits entre les pays.

----------


## BenoitM

> Bon, alors, rien qu' l'ONU il y a 194 pays (sans compter le Vatican).
> 
> Donc, nous avons donc environ 14% des pays concerns... 
> Une anecdote pour le plaisir des lois. Dans les annes 1950/60 en Allemagne (RFA  l'poque), pays qui est dans ta liste, une loi a dcrt qu'il tait obligatoire de coucher les enfants sur le ventre. Depuis quelques annes, il est reconnu par les pdiatres que la mort subite du nourrisson peut-tre provoque par le fait de coucher le nourrisson sur le ventre, et donc cette pratique est hautement dconseille. 
> Alors, la loi est-elle la meilleure ?


Tu as demand ce que la loi entendait par violence ducative et je t'ai rpondu que 30 pays interdisent celle-ci mme au sein des familles.

J'aime ta logique, vu que c'est une minorit de pays cette loi serait dbile donc si je suis ta logique on a eu tort d'interdire la peine de mort, de donner des droits aux homosexuels, et les pays qui prnent pour l'interdiction des mines anti-personnel seraient des cons vu qu'ils sont une minorit.

De plus tu remarqueras que la violence ducative est quasiment interdite partout pour les coles sauf en France qui n'a pas de lgislation sur ce thme 
Et que si tu prends les pays europens, on est  40% qui interdissent la violence comme mesure ducative au sein de la famille et 98% au sein de l'cole, mais bon si ton modle de socit c'est les pays "sous dvelopps"

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Tu as demand ce que la loi entendait par violence ducative et je t'ai rpondu que 30 pays interdisent celle-ci mme au sein des familles.


Donc, tu as rpondu  cot de la question.  ::mouarf:: 




> J'aime ta logique, vu que c'est une minorit de pays cette loi serait dbile donc si je suis ta logique on a eu tort d'interdire la peine de mort, de donner des droits aux homosexuels, et les pays qui prnent pour l'interdiction des mines anti-personnel seraient des cons vu qu'ils sont une minorit.


J'espre que tu as conscience de la btise que se dgage de tels propos !  :8O: 




> De plus tu remarqueras que la violence ducative est quasiment interdite partout pour les coles sauf en France qui n'a pas de lgislation sur ce thme 
> Et que si tu prends les pays europens, on est  40% qui interdissent la violence comme mesure ducative au sein de la famille et 98% au sein de l'cole, mais bon si ton modle de socit c'est les pays "sous dvelopps"


Heu ! Si je prend ton site, je lis :



> Dans plusieurs tats des tats-Unis2(21 en 2008) il est encore permis de frapper les enfants dans les coles, avec des planches par exemple :    Aux tats-Unis, la fesse se pratique encore dans les coles de 21 tats sur 50, en gnral au moyen d'une planche de 50 centimtres de longueur, 9cm de largeur et 2cm d'paisseur (la  palette ). Des enfants de 5 ou 6 ans sont battus avec cet instrument au point d'en avoir souvent les fesses contusionnes. Vingt-huit tats, en revanche, ont banni cette pratique.


Bon, je suppose que tu places les USA dans pays "sous-dvelopps", ainsi que le Royaume Uni ou la Belgique. :;):  
Maintenant, j'aimerais bien que l'on fasse une tude dans les pays o il existe une telle loi, pour savoir ce qu'en pense les parents. Parce que, les politiques, pour pondre des lois, y a pas de soucis, pour les faire appliquer, c'est dj autre chose, et enfin, pour tenir compte de l'avis des peuples, c'est carrment du n'importe quoi.
Moi, je vois que 82% des franais sont contre une telle loi, pour toi a ne compte pas, je suppose.

----------


## BenoitM

> Heu ! Si je prend ton site, je lis :
> 
> Bon, je suppose que tu places les USA dans pays "sous-dvelopps", ainsi que le Royaume Uni ou la Belgique.


1) Donc 21 Etats l'autorise sur 50 + La france donc 22 contre 30+Canada+49 pays d'europe = 100 etat/pays
2) En Belgique et en Grand-Bretagnes la violance ducative sont interdes dans les coles
3) J'ai dis qu'en Europe la violence ducative au sein de la famille tait interdite dans 40% des pays

Les USA pays dvelopp? j'ai un doute quand tu vois la mentalit dans certains tats.





> Moi, je vois que 82% des franais sont contre une telle loi, pour toi a ne compte pas, je suppose.


Ce n'est pas parce qu'ils sont majoritaire qu'ils ont raison (ou tord)
Et je pense qu'on ferai le mme genre de sondage pour l'homosexualit, la peine de mort, meme en france les rsultats ne serait pas brillant

----------


## Jon Shannow

> 1) Donc 21 Etats l'autorise sur 50 + La france donc 22 contre 30+Canada+49 pays d'europe = 100 etat/pays
> 2) En Belgique et en Grand-Bretagnes la violance ducative sont interdes dans les coles
> 3) J'ai dis qu'en Europe la violence ducative au sein de la famille tait interdite dans 40% des pays
> 
> Les USA pays dvelopp? j'ai un doute quand tu vois la mentalit dans certains tats.
> 
> Ce n'est pas parce qu'ils sont majoritaire qu'ils ont raison (ou tord)
> Et je pense qu'on ferai le mme genre de sondage pour l'homosexualit, la peine de mort, meme en france les rsultats ne serait pas brillant


Si tu veux absolument avoir raison, il ne faut pas essayer de dbattre ! Il te faut simplement te mettre devant un miroir et discuter avec ton image. 
Je dis a parce qu'au vue de tes rponses, il semblerait que tu ne lises que ce qui t'arranges.
Il y a une diffrence, selon moi, entre l'interdiction des punitions corporelles  l'cole et au sein du foyer. Si pour toi, c'est la mme chose, videmment c'est compliqu. Tu vois, pour moi, l'cole n'a pas  duquer mais  instruire. Et nul besoin de punir pour instruire. C'est aux parents d'duquer les enfants. A te lire, j'ai l'impression que tu mlanges des faits graves et condamnables (tortures, homophobie, meurtres, viol, violences conjugales, maltraitance infantile,...) avec l'ducation d'un enfant.

----------


## BenoitM

Je mlange rien du tout

C'est toi qui dit que vu qu'il y a 82% des franais qui sont pour, il faut accepter.
Moi je te dit que vu qu'il y a 60% des franais qui sont pour la peine de mort, il faut aussi l'accepter 
C'est la mme logique
Alors tu me dit qu'une baffe c'est pas aussi grave que de tuer un tre humain, tu as raison
Bon je peux te prendre un autre exemple la majorit des franais sont contre les limitations de vitesse, contre les radars, contre le fait d'avoir une amande parce qu'il ne traverse pas au vert etc...
Donc supprimons toutes ces lois




> l'cole n'a pas  duquer mais  instruire


Ah bon l'cole ne doit pas apprendre les rgles? Il n'y a plus des cours de citoyennet et d'ducation civique dans les coles franaises?
Et donc si les parents sont des cons, l'cole va laisser cette enfants  l'abandon en se disant si c'est les parents qui le veulent tant pis? 

Et bte question pourquoi pour instruire tu n'as pas besoin de violence mais pour duquer bien?

----------


## ManusDei

De toute faon on s'en fout du reste, on discute de la fesse l.

Et le documentaire sur arte est assez intressant.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Et bte question pourquoi pour instruire tu n'as pas besoin de violence mais pour duquer bien?


La rponse est trs simple.
Un lve qui ne veut pas apprendre et reste calme, le prof s'en cogne et le laisse devenir un cancre
Un lve qui ne veut pas apprendre et qui fout le bordel(ce qui pourrait justifier une punition, le prof le sort de cours, puis le refuse  l'cole.

Les profs ne sont pas condamns  garder les enfants pendant 18 ans. Au pire ils les croisent 2 ans de suite dans la scolarit.

Je pense que ce que tu ne comprends pas, c'est que les moyens ne sont pas les mmes lorsqu'il faut avoir une ascendance pendant 18 ans, ou pendant quelques heures durant 1 an. 
Le parent est responsable de tout ce que fait son enfant devant la loi au moins jusqu' ses 13 ans. Si un enfant se blesse, le parent peut aussi tre tenu pour responsable pour ngligence.

Donc oui, il y a une part d'apprentissage qui est primordiale. taper sur un gamin sans lui expliquer c'est idiot.
En revanche, il y a des choses que les explications n peuvent rsoudre. Par exemple, pour des enfants trop jeunes pour comprendre certaines choses.

Par exemple, voici 2 cas que ma copine a eu en babysitting : 
 - Une gamine de 4 ans compltement couve par sa mre, pre travaillant loin(papa nous manque, oui mes chri, voila une glace). Quand la gamine faisait une crise, ma copine la foutait au coin dans l'excalier. Alors bien sur la gamine n'apreciait pas, c'tait une punition, mais l'enfant se calmait et revenait voir ce qu'il se passait aprs 10 minutes. Bilan, elle adorait ma copine et faisait ce qu'elle disait.(contrairement  la mre qui n'enfaisait rien, et qui avait besoin d'une babysitter pour l'aider avec ses 2 enfants)
 - Une gamine de 1 an et demi qui mordait, tapait etc. Juste parce que c'est un age ou les enfants mordent parfois. Ce n'est mme pas obligatoirement mchant, c'ets parfois juste l'excitation qui ressort comme ca.(un peu comme un chiot qui va mordiller instinctivement.) Ma copine l'a mordu a son tour un jour, pas besoin de faire mal, la gamine a compris. Pareil, les coups de pieds se sont arrets lorsque 'elle a mis une claque sur la couche pour la calmer. Il n'y a pas de raison de laisser un enfant taper sans avoir le droit de rpliquer.

Un autre exemple, arriv a un grand pre.
Un gamin du village faisait ce qu'il voulait, parent trop gentil etc... Ce gamin faisait chi tout le monde et devenait une vraie ordure. Un jour il a fait une crasse a ce grand pre qui l'a chop sur les genoux et lui a mis une fesse. Bilan de l'histoire, loin de rejeter ce grand pre, le gamin s'est retrouv coll  ses basques parce qu'il avait enfin trouv la limite et le cadre qu'il cherchait depuis des mois.

----------


## BenoitM

Le premier cas montre bien qu'il n'y a pas besoin de recourir  la violence ducative.
Le 2eme cas je n'appelle pas ca de violence ducative, mais lui montrer que quand on mord une autre personne ca fait mal.

Le dernier cas lui rentre dans la violence ducative.
Mais peut-tre il aurait pu tre recadr et trouv ses limites sans recevoir une fse.

Ne pas utiliser la fese ne veut pas dire ne pas svir et ne pas punir.

ps : je suis pas sur que les profs partagent ton avis. Peut-tre que le premier prof s'enfout quand un enfant commence a faire un peu chambard mais le 3me prof qui devra supporter cet enfant qui n'aura jamais t recadr va surement avoir beaucoup plus de mal avec lui. Mme si un prof ne doit pas supporter un enfant 18 ans, le systme ducatif lui doit le faire

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Je mlange rien du tout


Si, et tu le prouves...




> C'est toi qui dit que vu qu'il y a 82% des franais qui sont pour, il faut accepter.
> Moi je te dit que vu qu'il y a 60% des franais qui sont pour la peine de mort, il faut aussi l'accepter


Voil, tu prouves que tu mlanges tout. Si tu n'es pas capable de faire la diffrence entre la vie de famille (ducation des enfants) et la vie sociale (peine pour des dlits graves), je pense que tu mlanges tout.




> C'est la mme logique


Non ! 



> Alors tu me dit qu'une baffe c'est pas aussi grave que de tuer un tre humain, tu as raison
> Bon je peux te prendre un autre exemple la majorit des franais sont contre les limitations de vitesse, contre les radars, contre le fait d'avoir une amande parce qu'il ne traverse pas au vert etc...
> Donc supprimons toutes ces lois


Et aller, encore du mlange. Ce que tu donnes comme exemple ce sont des lois gnrales, qui n'entrent pas en conflit avec la vie des foyers.




> Ah bon l'cole ne doit pas apprendre les rgles? Il n'y a plus des cours de citoyennet et d'ducation civique dans les coles franaises?


Non, mais a devrait revenir. Et on parle d'instruction civique et non pas d'ducation civique. Mais, non, l'cole n'a pas vocation  apprendre le respect aux enfants,  apprendre  manger  table,  ne pas parler la bouche pleine,  ne pas courir sur un trottoir,  ne pas dire de gros mots,  ne pas faire trop de bruit pour ne pas dranger les voisins, ... bref tout ce qui fait que l'on vit en socit. L'cole est l pour apprendre  lire, crire, compter, l'histoire, la gographie, les sciences, ... 



> Et donc si les parents sont des cons, l'cole va laisser cette enfants  l'abandon en se disant si c'est les parents qui le veulent tant pis?


Ben oui ! Et de toute faon que veux-tu que les profs fassent ? S'ils punissent l'lve, ils vont se faire eng***ler par les parents, et l'enfant ne fera pas sa punition. 




> Et bte question pourquoi pour instruire tu n'as pas besoin de violence mais pour duquer bien?


Parce que les profs dispensent un enseignement, il effectue des contrles pour voir si l'enfant a bien assimil les cours. Il donne une note et une apprciation  l'attention des parents qui doivent en tenir compte dans l'ducation de leur enfant. Je ne sais pas si tu as des enfants, mais si un prof met un 0  ton enfant avec l'apprciation suivante : "n'coute pas en classe, et ne travaille pas", si ta raction vis  vis de l'enfant est : "Il est con ton prof", que veux-tu que le prof fasse ? Moi,  sa place, je ne m'occuperai pas de cet enfant, en tout cas.

Je connais un jeune prof de maths. La premire anne, il a fait ce qu'il pensait devoir faire. Il a mis des notes correspondant au niveau des copies et  signaler aux parents ce qu'il ressentait. Les parents se sont plaints des notes trop faibles de leurs enfants, et des "insultes" que le prof profraient (genre : lve indisciplin, manque de travail, ...). Il a t sanctionn par l'inspecteur. Rsultat, tous les lves ont la moyenne, et tous travaille assidument. Comme il dit : "moi, j'ai un mtier, eux se dmerderont" Il fait ses cours correctement, et s'occupe des lves qui veulent bosser. Les autres il s'en fout, et je le comprend. Depuis, il est bien not par l'inspecteur !  ::ccool::

----------


## Aniki

> Je connais un jeune prof de maths. La premire anne, il a fait ce qu'il pensait devoir faire. Il a mis des notes correspondant au niveau des copies et  signaler aux parents ce qu'il ressentait. Les parents se sont plaints des notes trop faibles de leurs enfants, et des "insultes" que le prof profraient (genre : lve indisciplin, manque de travail, ...). Il a t sanctionn par l'inspecteur. Rsultat, tous les lves ont la moyenne, et tous travaille assidument. Comme il dit : "moi, j'ai un mtier, eux se dmerderont" Il fait ses cours correctement, et s'occupe des lves qui veulent bosser. Les autres il s'en fout, et je le comprend. Depuis, il est bien not par l'inspecteur !


C'est moi qui interprte mal ou bien tu insinues que les parents qui ont dcid de ne pas avoir recours aux punitions corporelles disent systmatiquement "Amen"  chaque fois que leurs enfants ouvre la bouche (en gros qu'ils ne donnent absolument pas de punitions)?
Et qu'en plus ils seraient responsables du nivellement par le bas de l'ducation nationale ?

----------


## Jon Shannow

> C'est moi qui interprte mal ou bien tu insinues que les parents qui ont dcid de ne pas avoir recours aux punitions corporelles disent systmatiquement "Amen"  chaque fois que leurs enfants ouvre la bouche (en gros qu'il ne donne absolument pas de punition)?
> Et qu'en plus ils seraient responsable du nivellement par le bas de l'ducation nationale ?


Heu, oui, tu interprtes mal, ou plus certainement, je n'ai t clair !  ::oops:: 
Loin de moi l'ide que l'on ne puisse duquer ses enfants correctement sans avoir recours aux punitions corporelles (heureusement). Par contre, les parents sont en grande partie responsables du nivellement par le bas de l'ducation nationale, mais c'est un autre dbat, et pas du tout pour les mmes raisons.  :;): 

Ce que je veux dire, c'est que ce n'est pas  l'tat de dfinir la manire d'duquer ses enfants. Chaque enfant est diffrent, mme au sein d'une mme famille. Et ce qui marche avec un, ne marchera pas avec l'autre. Les punitions corporelles sont aux nombres des moyens ducatifs, ils ne sont meilleurs ou moins bons que d'autres, c'est aux parents de savoir s'ils sont adapts  la situation. 
Si on commence  lgifrer sur cela, on risque d'avoir des lois pour dterminer si on a le droit ou pas d'avoir des enfants. Dj que notre prsident, voulait valuer les enfants de moins de 3 ans pour savoir s'ils seraient dlinquants plus tard...  ::roll::

----------


## pmithrandir

> Et qu'en plus ils seraient responsable du nivellement par le bas de l'ducation nationale ?


Il y a foules de dessins humoristiques qui reprennent cette situation.

Entre autre un ou il y a 2 fois la mme situation : 
En 1960, les parents qui reoivent le bulletin et gueule sur leur gamin.

En 2000, les mmes parents qui reoivent le mme bulletin, mais qui gueule sur le prof.

Si je rentrais de l'cole, d'un cours de sport et que mes parents apprenaient que j'avais fait le con, c'tait au lit sans manger.
Il n'y a exceptionnellement qu'ils ont pris ma dfense face a un prof. (une prof de franais en 4eme et un pion en 3me)

A cot de ca, beaucoup d'autres n'avaient jamais la moindre sanction parentale, voire les parents annulez la sanction de l'cole. Par exemple :  tu ne vas pas aller en colle samedi, on part en week end. Alors, que la maison de vacance peut bien se passer d'eux et que le gamin aurait bien plus appris si les parents lui en avait fait chier tout le week end en lui reprochant d'avoir gach le week end.

Il y a quelque chose que l'on apprends quand on encadre des colos, c'est que les adultes forment l'quipe encadrantes qu'ils soient cuisinier animateur, femme de mnage, etc... On ne revient pas devant les enfants sur ce que dit un adulte et on ne le ridiculise pas. On en parle entre nous.
C'est aussi valable pour le duo parent / enseignant

----------


## Jon Shannow

@pmithrandir : Un NOOOOOORME +1. Bon, soyons fou, un +10000000  ::ccool::

----------


## Aniki

Mouais...

Moi ce qui m'embte, c'est que vous ne parlez plus que des parents pour qui leur(s) enfant(s) (souvent enfin unique, d'aprs mes propres statistiques totalement irrfutables  ::D: ) sont les rois.
C'est une autre catgorie de parents quand mme.
Donc plutt que de parler de cette catgorie, parlez de la catgorie qui nous intresse,  savoir les parents qui donnent une ducation mais sans passer par des punitions corporelles.
Surtout qu' force de toujours parler de la mauvaise catgorie, vous pouvez donner l'impression que pour vous ces deux catgories n'en sont finalement qu'une seule.

----------


## ManusDei

> Donc plutt que de parler de cette catgorie, parlez de la catgorie qui nous intresse,  savoir les parents qui donnent une ducation mais sans passer par des punitions corporelles.




```

```

 ::mrgreen:: 

D'ailleurs, les punitions non-corporelles peuvent tre plus efficace, ou plus traumatisantes, c'est selon.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Mouais...
> 
> Moi ce qui m'embte, c'est que vous ne parlez plus que des parents pour qui leur(s) enfant(s) (souvent enfin unique, d'aprs mes propres statistiques totalement irrfutables ) sont les rois.
> C'est une autre catgorie de parents quand mme.
> Donc plutt que de parler de cette catgorie, parlez de la catgorie qui nous intresse,  savoir les parents qui donnent une ducation mais sans passer par des punitions corporelles.
> Surtout qu' force de toujours parler de la mauvaise catgorie, vous pouvez donner l'impression que pour vous ces deux catgories n'en sont finalement qu'une seule.


Moi, j'ai l'impression que l'on met dans la mme catgorie ceux qui maltraitent leurs enfants et ceux qui donnent une bonne fesse quand les enfants dpassent les bornes.

----------


## ZiGoM@r

Wikipdia : Violence



> La violence est lutilisation de force physique ou psychologique pour contraindre, dominer, causer des dommages ou la mort. Elle implique des coups, des blessures, de la souffrance.
> Pour la philosophe Blandine Kriegel, la violence est  la force drgle qui porte atteinte  lintgrit physique ou psychique pour mettre en cause dans un but de domination ou de destruction lhumanit de lindividu.  La violence est ainsi souvent oppose  un usage contrl, lgitime et mesur de la force.

----------


## Jon Shannow

@ZiGoM@r > Et ? Tu voulais en venir o ? Tu pourrais dvelopper ton point de vue ?

----------


## DevBaldwin

@ Zigom@ar et Jon Shannow > 
Je rejoins Jon Shannow sur ce point : Citer un extrait d'un article sans dvelopper son ide, cela n'a aucun sens.

Toutefois, cet article traitant de la violence, a un passage qui nous intresse tout particulirement ici :

Faites un Ctrl+F "Enfant" et vous devriez tomber sur le paragraphe "Justifications".
La phrase ci-dessous, extraite de ce mme paragraphe, rsume  elle seule  beaucoup de chose :



> Dans la sphre prive, *certains* justifieront la violence comme moyen lgitime d'exercer une autorit (fesse pour les enfants, violence conjugale ou violence contre les femmes : on tentera alors de justifier la violence en *distinguant diffrents seuils* : une gifle serait acceptable mais pas une bastonnade, etc.)


(J'ai mis en vidence les termes dont je fais rfrence en particulier)

On peut ainsi distinguer que la notion de Violence est subjective et dpend avant tout de notre propre point de vue.

J'aimerais galement citer (mais je vais viter de poster ici le gros pav) l'aphorisme de Pascal qui rapproche Justice et Force.
Vous le trouverez peu aprs la phrase que j'ai mis en citation.
On rejoint en fin de citation la notion de Justification.

Libre  chacun de le lire ou pas, je l'ai trouv trs instructif dans sa dmarche

----------


## ZiGoM@r

> @ Zigom@ar et Jon Shannow > 
> Je rejoins Jon Shannow sur ce point : Citer un extrait d'un article sans dvelopper son ide, cela n'a aucun sens.


Mais si ; l'ide tant d'tendre le questionnement  la violence en gnral.
Les questions qu'elle pose m'on l'air trs proches de beaucoup de questions poses ici. Par exemple :
_ L'usage contrl, lgitime et mesur de la force est-il violence ? tymologiquement, oui (_violence_ est driv de _vis_ : force).
_ Celui-ci est-il justifiable ?
_ Notons aussi que la violence peut tre psychologique. Doit-on alors interdire les punitions plus classiques (privation de sortie, de jouets, d'argent de poches, excuses publiques parfois humiliantes, recopiage de lignes, etc..), qui, comme pour toute violence, peuvent devenir maltraitance en cas d'abus ?

Aussi peut-on lire que la violence peut avoir pour but de _contraindre, dominer, causer des dommages ou la mort._ Dans le cadre de l'ducation, les deux dernires intentions son bien entendu assimilables  de la maltraitance. Restent les deux premiers qui sont parfois ncessaires. Mais j'aurais volontiers ajout _punir_  la liste (cf. punitions sus-cites).

PS : Il aurait srement t prfrable d'accompagner ma prcdente citation d'une telle analyse (ce qui ne la rend cependant pas illgitime), et si la discussion en a pti, je vous prie de m'excuser.

----------

